# Rayman legends no longer Wii U exclusive and Wii u version delayed



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

> Ubisoft has announced that Rayman Legends has been delayed and will no longer be a Wii U exclusive. Legends will now hit Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 and Wii U in early September, more than six months later than its original release date of February 26th.


 
Words cannot describe how much hate I'm feeling right now towards Ubisoft. They have to delay the WiiU version by 6 months for the PS3/360 owners, fuck that shit. Why torture the WiiU owners? The least you could do is you know, show some damn support for the system even if it means a timed exclusive. Fuck you Ubisoft.

Source


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey, Ubisoft, how 'bout you sod off and burn in hell. How does that sound?


----------



## Arizato (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't mean to be a dick. But why does everyone hate when something goes multiplatform? I am happy that more people get to play it!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

they need 7 months to make 2 shitty ports what a bunch of TWATS


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 7, 2013)

the wiiU version will  still have unique features that that other version do not have
also
it game may just be ported to the other systems(so they might not run as well)


but
the ps3 version could get cross controls to work the the vita (to use some of the features the wiiU gamepad has with the game)


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, they say they did it to please fans, but delaying the Wii U version while doing it is just stupid... They could have released it first, like some other companies do with other systems and games.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Words cannot describe how much hate I'm feeling right now towards Ubisoft. They have to delay the WiiU version by 6 months for the PS3/360 owners, fuck that shit. Why torture the WiiU owners? The least you could do is you know, show some damn support for the system even if it means a timed exclusive. Fuck you Ubisoft.
> 
> Source


 
Maybe they will use the extra time to make the Wii-U version even better.... LOL sorry....

I am not quite sure about this but I feel like they are doing the delay to boost sales? The issue is I don't see how that would work... It's not like some one is going to buy the game for multiple platforms in the first place so if they buy it on the Wii-U they are probably not going to bother with the other versions, also if they buy on the PS3 or 360, I really doubt some one is going to rush out to pick up the Wii-U version (although in this scenario at least you would get the whole gamepad thing for added benefit.) 

Does suck having to wait, I played the Demo of other Rayman game on the Wii-U and its really good, probably going to buy it soon.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Zmizk said:


> I don't mean to be a dick. But why does everyone hate when something goes multiplatform? I am happy that more people get to play it!


The game was supposed to be a launch title exclusive to the WiiU, it gets delayed to Feb. 26, this close, and then they just say "yeah, it's delayed another 6 months so we can port it to other consoles" Fuck that. I'm okay with shit being multiplatform, but this close to release basically sitting on a finished product, only to not release it until the other consoles get it... 6 FUCKING MONTHS LATER.. no, that's a bullshit move. That's a 10 month wait that WiiU owners have to wait to play this game, when they already gave us a demo. There's no justified reason behind it at all, they fucked WiiU owners over bad.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2013)

Well that made my day.

EDIT: Thank you, Ubisoft. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The game was supposed to be a launch title exclusive to the WiiU, it gets delayed to Feb. 26, this close, and then they just say "yeah, it's delayed another 6 months so we can port it to other consoles" Fuck that. I'm okay with shit being multiplatform, but this close to release basically sitting on a finished product, only to not release it until the other consoles get it... 6 FUCKING MONTHS LATER.. no, that's a bullshit move. That's a 10 month wait that WiiU owners have to wait to play this game, when they already gave us a demo. There's no justified reason behind it at all, they fucked WiiU owners over bad.


 
You mean the Demo I have been playing is the game they are making us wait for??? Well damn they might have just lost a sale... lol

I think maybe they are delaying it so there will be more Wii owners closer to the next Holiday season?

Edit: If some one asks why this would cause me to not buy the game, in 6 months there are going to be a lot of other games out that I really want.... So while I do like this game, it's not going to win out over some other games for my $$$ at the time.


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

That's a bad move by Ubi. They could've kept it exclusive for these six months at least... And Zmizk (haha smisk på dig!) I don't hate it for becoming multiplat. It's the "Hey guise, we're making an exclusive game for wii U owners! Lol j/k!!" attitude that at least I hate.


----------



## Arizato (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The game was supposed to be a launch title exclusive to the WiiU, it gets delayed to Feb. 26, this close, and then they just say "yeah, it's delayed another 6 months so we can port it to other consoles" Fuck that. I'm okay with shit being multiplatform, but this close to release basically sitting on a finished product, only to not release it until the other consoles get it... 6 FUCKING MONTHS LATER.. no, that's a bullshit move. That's a 10 month wait that WiiU owners have to wait to play this game, when they already gave us a demo. There's no justified reason behind it at all, they fucked WiiU owners over bad.


 
Okay... THAT I can understand... That's bullshit.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Zmizk said:


> I don't mean to be a dick. But why does everyone hate when something goes multiplatform? I am happy that more people get to play it!


Personally my rage right now is the delay, 6 more months of waiting to play this game.
I just hope when the game is released the extra 6 months shows in the game.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 7, 2013)

Great Idea Ubisoft,
port it to other consoles that suffer from piracy and piss off WiiU owners that may own the other console and will now just pirate it due to the fact they are pissed off

WAY TO GO


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Personally my rage right now is the delay, 6 more months of waiting to play this game.
> I just hope when the game is released the extra 6 months shows in the game.


 
The only added thing the guy spoke of is that well, we get to use the GamePad. That's it. What you already played in the demo. That's not to say they can't add extra content, as an apology to WiiU owners, but lets be honest, they're not going to do that.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 7, 2013)

But seriously is anyone shocked by this? It's Ubisoft.

To be honest maybe it will give em a chance to actually polish up the game for the WiiU while porting it to the more mainstream consoles


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The only added thing the guy spoke of is that well, we get to use the GamePad. That's it. What you already played in the demo. That's not to say they can't add extra content, as an apology to WiiU owners, but lets be honest, they're not going to do that.


 
That is why I LOLed in my first post when I said, "Maybe they will use the extra time to make the Wii-U version even better" this is Ubisoft we are talking about here... Not a bad company but not exactly the bastions of "Holy hell I have to have this game right now!!!"


----------



## emigre (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Goofy Time (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't think anyone is particularly mad the game is going to other platforms. Most people furious are mad at the fact the game was finished before the Wii U launched and was originally delayed to be released in about three weeks.

Three weeks has turned seven months to a game *already finished*.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 7, 2013)

FUCK ME  - my son asked me for a new wiiu game, I said we'll get this in a few weeks. The demo was ace... I was hyped ... now I'm just pissed off.. it's all about priorities and UBISOFT just jumped right of the fence and landed in the land of PS360 . No wonder us brits hate the french... (apologies to all GBAtemp french members, you can be the exception)...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

it's actually 7 months delay


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2013)

Funny that some guess this will happen just like with Resident Revelations.
Yeah it kind of sucks, but hopefully they will hold games back for us as well. Looking at you Gta 5. O_O


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

emigre said:


>




I should make myself clear... well speaking for me. I don't care if it goes multiplatform at all. If I didn't have a WiiU, I'd love to play it on my PS3, and I'm glad others have the chance to. However, sitting on basically a finished game for another 6 months, really fucks us WiiU owners over. I was looking forward to playing this game with my friend and mom.

The least they could do is release the WiiU version, and bring it out to other consoles like planned. But because of this move, now there's no new releases for February as well seeing as how Aliens got delayed too.




Also, with this announcement, Wii U is now trending on twitter, and it's all based on this.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 7, 2013)

emigre said:


>


 
Looks like Spider Man phone sex.... lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I should make myself clear... well speaking for me. I don't care if it goes multiplatform at all. If I didn't have a WiiU, I'd love to play it on my PS3, and I'm glad others have the chance to. However, sitting on basically a finished game for another 6 months, really fucks us WiiU owners over. .


 
7 months


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 7, 2013)

Might as well wait for PS720 release dates and save it till then, so they can royally shaft us.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's 7 months


 
...thanks -__-


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2013)

If Sony is really going to show the ps4, kind of bad timing. Unless they delay it some more.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 7, 2013)

Zmizk said:


> I don't mean to be a dick. But why does everyone hate when something goes multiplatform? I am happy that more people get to play it!


They aren't angry because of the multi platform support, they're angry because of the delay!
I'm happy that there will be multi platform support, but it's bullshit that they won't release the Wii U version... I mean they can port the game if the Wii U version is already released... WTF?
If Capcom could do it with Resident Evil 6 and Rockstar with GTA IV to port the PC versions after the other releases, why can't Ubisoft do the same?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> If Capcom could do it with Resident Evil 6 and Rockstar with GTA IV to port the PC versions after the other releases, why can't Ubisoft do the same?


 
this is why

hey Ubisoft !


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> FUCK ME  - my son asked me for a new wiiu game, I said we'll get this in a few weeks. The demo was ace... I was hyped ... now I'm just pissed off.. it's all about priorities and UBISOFT just jumped right of the fence and landed in the land of PS360 . No wonder us brits hate the french... (apologies to all GBAtemp french members, you can be the exception)...


Ooooh, shit!  Now Cyan's going to ban you!  just kidding

Cyan is Awesome!

Ubisoft... not so much.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> If Sony is really going to show the ps4, kind of bad timing. Unless they delay it some more.


 
Yeah I have been thinking this over for a minute or two now, and this does seem like it would decrease sales. In 7 months when it does come out there will be more games out on all three platforms. The launch of the PS4 and 720 will be right around the corner so people might say "I'm not going to buy more games for a system I am about to replace."


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

I bet $ony has something to do with this; let's blame them


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> If Sony is really going to show the ps4, kind of bad timing. Unless they delay it some more.


Because we all wanted a Rayman Forever


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Yeah I have been thinking this over for a minute or two now, and this does seem like it would decrease sales. In 7 months when it does come out there will be more games out on all three platforms. The launch of the PS4 and 720 will be right around the corner so people might say "I'm not going to buy more games for a system I am about to replace."


 
Not to mention. Grand Theft Auto V is being released that month..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

I bet $ony drove a truckload of $$$ up to ubisoft and said delay the damn game and then in 7 months they release the ps4


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 7, 2013)

The crying in this thread is hilarious and made my day.

Thank you Ubi!


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Yeah I have been thinking this over for a minute or two now, and this does seem like it would decrease sales. In 7 months when it does come out there will be more games out on all three platforms. The launch of the PS4 and 720 will be right around the corner so people might say "I'm not going to buy more games for a system I am about to replace."


I mean there is backward capability, but that not something guaranteed fully if at all.

 I think some will take this as a lack of support, which is kind of sad. >.>


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad to see they're expanding the reach of the game.
Wasn't really waiting for the game so that's probably why I see this as a good thing.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> I bet $ony has something to do with this; let's blame them


and here we go again.


----------



## LAA (Feb 7, 2013)

Zmizk said:


> I don't mean to be a dick. But why does everyone hate when something goes multiplatform? I am happy that more people get to play it!


 
As much as I'm with you when I say that, I'd love more people to experience a good game, however, I think I speak for a lot of Wii U owners when I say I'm really annoyed I have to wait 6/7 months to play it, because they want it all released simultaneously..., especially when we were mere WEEKS away from playing it!
If they don't actually respond to this hate, (Which since it seems the internet is exploding with hate about this right now, it'd be hard for them to do so), and release it on Wii U like they were supposed to, or at the very least, give Wii U version a lot of exclusive content, they have a lot of angry/unhappy fans. Especially people who were thought Rayman Legends was a reason to get Wii U early (I was one)

I'm getting fearful about Wii U's 3rd party again, what exclusives it's managed to get itself, are now spreading out elsewhere, and not getting a lot of multi platforms this year. Don't get me wrong, Wii U will likely do very well due to Nintendo games alone, as well as some exclusives, such as Xenoblade 2 (Mega hyped for that!), but it just seems to be showing that its not very attractive to most 3rd parties, as per usual for Nintendo consoles as of late, though we'll have a better indication when PS4/720 arrive and see how 3rd parties handle the situation then.
I think Nintendo really needs to add some sort of universal achievement system to their Wii U, I just feel I get more value on other console games that include achievements, than on the Wii U, which is just for the game itself really, not that I should expect more, but it seems standard and is more common (2/3 will offer them) and it doesn't look like the "No need to make achievements" for games is really bringing in developers right now...

Not a very good day for game news it seems today... although for non-owners of Wii U, I guess its a little better with rayman legends coming for you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> and here we go again.


you missed the joke completely


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> you missed the joke completely


I know.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

I've made 2 serious posts in this thread, see if you can guess which ones


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2013)

>USN
>fuck you Ubisoft


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

LAA said:


> As much as I'm with you when I say that, I'd love more people to experience a good game, however, I think I speak for a lot of Wii U owners when I say I'm really annoyed I have to wait 6/7 months to play it, because they want it all released simultaneously..., especially when we were mere WEEKS away from playing it!
> If they don't actually respond to this hate, (Which since it seems the internet is exploding with hate about this right now, it'd be hard for them to do so), and release it on Wii U like they were supposed to, or at the very least, give Wii U version a lot of exclusive content, they have a lot of angry/unhappy fans. Especially people who were thought Rayman Legends was a reason to get Wii U early (I was one)
> 
> I'm getting fearful about Wii U's 3rd party again, what exclusives it's managed to get itself, are now spreading out elsewhere, and not getting a lot of multi platforms this year. Don't get me wrong, Wii U will likely do very well due to Nintendo games alone, as well as some exclusives, such as Xenoblade 2 (Mega hyped for that!), but it just seems to be showing that its not very attractive to most 3rd parties, as per usual for Nintendo consoles as of late, though we'll have a better indication when PS4/720 arrive and see how 3rd parties handle the situation then.
> ...


 

What's funny is Ubisoft and many other third party devs praise the WiiU for the second screen saying that it allows for opporutnitiaehaonafonsa blah blah blah blah you know the rest. But the thing is, none of them will develop for it or show it love aside from a select few.

I'm sorry but this really pissed me off, I'm actually gonna go cancel my pre-order and get the game used. I'm not supporting this type of bullshit moves by companies. Like I said, I don't mind and am happy that PS3/360 owners get to play it, but they severely fucked WiiU owners over baaad.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 7, 2013)

Crappy platforming anyway the first one, same goes for nsmb. Both shit.


----------



## yagami69 (Feb 7, 2013)

it is a good platformer, it is not a bad decision to port the game to PS360, but the delay for the WiiU version has no point at all, they had to just release WiiU version and then if the PS360 had some changes to the levels they could include as an update to WiiU


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Words cannot describe how much hate I'm feeling right now towards Ubisoft. They have to delay the WiiU version by 6 months for the PS3/360 owners, fuck that shit. Why torture the WiiU owners? The least you could do is you know, show some damn support for the system even if it means a timed exclusive. Fuck you Ubisoft.
> 
> Source


 
Let the hate flow through you.


----------



## LAA (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What's funny is Ubisoft and many other third party devs praise the WiiU for the second screen saying that it allows for opporutnitiaehaonafonsa blah blah blah blah you know the rest. But the thing is, none of them will develop for it or show it love aside from a select few.
> 
> I'm sorry but this really pissed me off, I'm actually gonna go cancel my pre-order and get the game used. I'm not supporting this type of bullshit moves by companies. Like I said, I don't mind and am happy that PS3/360 owners get to play it, but they severely fucked WiiU owners over baaad.


 
Yeah I thought that too. Ubisoft were really one of the only companies that seemed to genunely support the console, and now this. I may be joining you on that, ha ha, not usually a person to do things to spite a company, but I am genuinely annoyed about it. Next game I want on Wii U is... Pikmin 3 really... I am tempted by Lego City/Monster Hunter 3, but not sure.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

Boohoo more people get to play the game.

Seriously, are we so exclusionist that we must get buttmad over more people playing a game?


----------



## war2thegrave (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like the WiiU has no gaem!


----------



## LAA (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Boohoo more people get to play the game.
> 
> Seriously, are we so exclusionist that we must get buttmad over more people playing a game?


 
Looks like you didn't actually read what people are saying and are annoyed about...
There are probably people annoyed about that, but I don't get that feeling on this thread that its a majority.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

LAA said:


> Looks like you didn't actually read what people are saying and are annoyed about...
> There are probably people annoyed about that, but I don't get that feeling on this thread that its a majority.


 
Well I read "Fuck you Ubisoft it's not Wii U exclusive!" which is fucking stupid.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Boohoo more people get to play the game.
> 
> Seriously, are we so exclusionist that we must get buttmad over more people playing a game?


 
AGAIN

- Game has been delayed twice (now)
- Released demo
- Basically sitting on finished product
- Like 3 weeks away from launch
- another 7 month delay

It's not the exclusivity that pisses people off (from what I'm seeing on sites). It's the fact that they're delaying a finished game just to release it on other consoles. There's no reason why they can't release it on WiiU now for 7 months, and still port it to other consoles. What doesn't help them is that it will be launching alongside GTAV and near possible Next Box and PS4 launches.


----------



## LAA (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well I read "Fuck you Ubisoft it's not Wii U exclusive!" which is fucking stupid.


 
Yeah true enough, should say "Rayman Legends Wii U delayed needlessly - Fuck you ubisoft"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

LAA said:


> Yeah true enough, should say "Rayman Legends Wii U delayed needlessly - Fuck you ubisoft"


 
Don't blame me, my initial thread title was simply, and clearly: "Fuck You Ubisoft"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

Delayed so more people can get it.

I don't see how this isn't acceptable.


----------



## dickfour (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm fucking stoked. I want to play this on my Vita. It's done now so all you pussypants that are bitching are going to change that now. Can you blame Ubi for wanting to make money? If they don't there's not going to be another Rahman.


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Delayed so more people can get it.
> 
> I don't see how this isn't acceptable.


Because the game should be already finished by now. They could just release the WiiU version now and spend the next 6-7 months porting it instead of WiiU owners having to wait that long just for it to get ported to a system they didn't want to buy the game for anyway.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Delayed so more people can get it.
> 
> I don't see how this isn't acceptable.





dickfour said:


> I'm fucking stoked. I want to play this on my Vita. It's done now so all you pussypants that are bitching are going to change that now. Can you blame Ubi for wanting to make money? If they don't there's not going to be another Rahman.


You do realize the irritation/anger is (mostly) directed at the Wii U version's delay rather than the ports?


----------



## LAA (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Delayed so more people can get it.
> 
> I don't see how this isn't acceptable.


 
You're not getting it...
Rayman Legends is probably finished for Wii U now. Why is it just going to be gathering dust, so it can be released simultaneously for PS3/360 in September?
Plus the fact that for (Perhaps most Wii U owners), this was one of the only games to get in the space before Pikmin 3, (Was for me anyway, but considering Lego City/MH3 too)

It's just a slap in the face for Wii U owners, after all the talk of how the system is so great and everything, encouraging fans to get it, to just essentially say it's in the same league as PS3/360, and delay it to release alongside them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Why "Fuck You" in the title? Does it bother you guys so much that more people will enjoy the game?

Also, a quote of mine from Gahars's Profile Page:


			
				Foxi4 said:
			
		

> I expected no less - the PS3 and the 360 have an established fanbase while the WiiU has only just begun establishing its own - obviously a third-party company will go for the sales first and foremost, this "fate" was sealed from the day the game was announced.


 
People who think this is a bad thing _for them directly_ need to grow up.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 7, 2013)

great so not only has scribblenauts unlimited been delayed until further notice in europe but rayman legends has been delayed too, ok game developers, WHAT ELSE am I going to play huh? when you keep on delaying all the games for the wii U, my console is just sitting there as a paper weight with nothing to play on it, what a joke, I am really considering boxing up my wii U console at this point, there is nothing more I can do with it anyway.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Why "Fuck You" in the title?* Does it bother you guys so much that more people will enjoy the game?*


 

NOOOOO!

People are mad because of the delay. We don't care if other people play it. We're mad because it's this close to launch, so many people were looking forward to it. It got delayed from console launch, and now 3 weeks before launch, it's delayed for 7 months so it can be ported. There's no reason to sit on a finished product for 7 months just to port it. They could do a timed exclusive. But they aren't. That's what we're mad about. As I said, this is great news that it's being ported to other consoles. But it's a retarded decision to say "Naaah... we're gonna delay it for another 7 months so it's released at the same time!"


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> NOOOOO!
> 
> People are mad because of the delay. We don't care if other people play it. We're mad because it's this close to launch, so many people were looking forward to it. It got delayed from console launch, and now 3 weeks before launch, it's delayed for 7 months so it can be ported. There's no reason to sit on a finished product for 7 months just to port it. They could do a timed exclusive. But they aren't. That's what we're mad about. As I said, this is great news that it's being ported to other consoles. But it's a retarded decision to say "Naaah... we're gonna delay it for another 7 months so it's released at the same time!"


What makes the WiiU audience more entitled to a release than the PS3 or the 360 audience? What's wrong in wanting to release the three versions at the same time so that nobody feels treated unequally and nobody's placed on a pedestal of sorts? Are you really looking forward to playing that game strongly enough to be upset that it's delayed?

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm with ShadowSoldier on this the whole way through. What kind of a retarded move is it to delay the game at this point?

Ubisoft made more than a few quotes on E3 about supporting nintendo, making Rayman an exclusive, launch title, and more of those things. If I were nintendo, I'd start taking a good look at the paperwork to see if there is ground for sueing.

But even then...this doesn't make sense. First off, there's the release of the demo. It does an awesome job of spreading the word and warming the people. A delay now effectively destroys that whole warm-up. Pretty much all the effort the demo hoped to achieve is gone. Perhaps unless they're releasing a second demo closer to the launch title, but still...I think the majority will still remember.
Second: the second screen. Or rather: that the xbox and PS3 do not have one. The so-called reason to make it a multiplatform game is bullshit, as PS3/xbox360 owners will STILL feel disappointed because they're missing a good chunk of the way the game was intended to be played*.

And third...the timing. What is it...2 weeks before the release date? That's no time to delay a game**. It should be freakin' gold by now. So the "delay" won't be to improve things on the wiiu end. On the contrary: it'll just take some months to make sure the game doesn't feel too crippled when just playing with one screen.

Finally: timing in the different perspective. It's february. What competition does the game has when released now? Pretty much none. It'll be very different in seven months. Christ...with any bad luck, they'll be releasing it on an outdated console.






*of course, unless the xbox720 and PS4 turn out to have an extra screen on the controller. 
**I'm not a Xbox360 or PS3 game, but I'd feel sorry for them if their anticipated game gets delayed this close to launch. And even worse if that delay is to bring it to "my" console.



EDIT: *sigh* since there's some polarisation going on, I'll better include something for the xbox360 and PS3 fanboys.

@other fanboys: here's a hypothetical situation for you:
some hotshot promises you the next installment of the latest franchise for you. It'll be exclusive for the console of your choice (yeeeey!  ).
Then, a couple weeks before the anticipated date, the thing gets delayed for months because they want to work on some ports that'll be inferior anyway.

Now seriously: you aren't happy about it. And it's not because inferior console X gets to play YOUR game. It's because you anticipated and wanted the game.


That's basically this situation. In normal cases, I'd be very happy if Rayman was to be released on xbox360, PS3, wii, DS, Vita, android, iOS, steam, xbox, PS2, PSX and a freakin' calculator for all I care. I am NOT happy that the current release gets halted for basically *no reason whatsoever.*


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2013)

I didn't even read that last part of the title. 

It not much that can be done when companies are screwing people and themselves.



ShadowSoldier said:


> It's like Pokemon X and Y being 3 weeks from launch, then boom Nintendo delays it for months because they want to release it on iOS as well.


That would be mess up. 

It's like 3rd party is trying to create a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## LAA (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What makes the WiiU audience more entitled to a release than the PS3 or the 360 audience? What's wrong in wanting to release the three versions at the same time so that nobody feels treated unequally and nobody's placed on a pedestal of sorts? Are you really looking forward to playing that game strongly enough to be upset that it's delayed?


 
I... I seriously can't believe the logic in this thread.
PS3/360 owners should already feel unequal for one. It was announced for Wii U first right? It was said they weren't releasing on PS3/360 at first right?

There's many reasons why the Wii U audience is more entitled to it first, mainly because the version for Wii U is done...
People bought a Wii U early because of this game perhaps.

Should I be disappointed if a game I was anticipated is delayed? ...You want me to say no? I just don't understand what answer you want. Of course I'd be disappointed.


----------



## yagami69 (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> NOOOOO!
> 
> People are mad because of the delay. We don't care if other people play it. We're mad because it's this close to launch, so many people were looking forward to it. It got delayed from console launch, and now 3 weeks before launch, it's delayed for 7 months so it can be ported. There's no reason to sit on a finished product for 7 months just to port it. They could do a timed exclusive. But they aren't. That's what we're mad about. As I said, this is great news that it's being ported to other consoles. But it's a retarded decision to say "Naaah... we're gonna delay it for another 7 months so it's released at the same time!"


 
yep, ditto this


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so fucking ecstatic.

Ubisoft did the right thing.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What makes the WiiU audience more entitled to a release than the PS3 or the 360 audience?


 The fact that Ubisoft has been praising the WiiU and saying that this game is meant for it, and the fact that it's constantly getting delayed. And this time it's delayed for a bullshit reason.


> What's wrong in wanting to release the three versions at the same time so that nobody feels treated unequally and nobody's placed on a pedestal of sorts?


 What's wrong with doing a timed exclusive? Other companies do it and nobody seems to have a problem at all, but suddenly when it comes to Nintendo, it's a dumb decision?


> Are you really looking forward to playing that game strongly enough to be upset that it's delayed?


 Yeah I am. Especially for bullshit reasons like this. This reason isn't justifiable at all. It's like Pokemon X and Y being 3 weeks from launch, then boom Nintendo delays it for months because they want to release it on iOS as well.

What Ubisoft should have done is
Option A:
Just release the game on WiiU, keep it as exclusive.

Option B:
Release it on WiiU as timed exclusive, bring out ported versions later on in the year (not in the same fucking month as GTA or close to possible console launches). Somewhere in the Summer would have been perfect as the game would get the most money that way.

Option C:
Release it on WiiU
Release ported versions later with possible new levels or something, or a smaller price tag. Yeah WiiU owners would be upset, but it wouldn't be as bad as what they're doing now.

Patience is a virtue.[/quote]


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

LAA said:


> I... I seriously cant believe the logic in this thread.
> PS3/360 owners should already feel unequal for one. It was announced for Wii U first right? It was said they werent releasing on PS3/360 at first right?


Right, and now they're getting it together with the WiiU's audience.



> Theres many reasons why the Wii U audience is more entitled to it first, mainly because the version for Wii U is done...


So what? That reason is contrived and silly - a console's a console - there's no reason as to why all three shouldn't get the game at the same time.



> People bought a Wii U early because of this game perhaps.


Sucks. _Next time buy a $350 console for things that already exist_ rather than things that_ are planned, not set in stone_.



> Should I be disappointed if a game I was anticipated is delayed? ...You want me to say no?


I want the reasoning behind the disappointment to make sense. It sucks that it's delayed, but heck, more people are getting to play the game.



> I just dont understand what answer you want. Of course I'd be disappointed.


I would too, but I'm grown up enough to suck it up and try to understand the logic behind it - they have three platforms they want to release for and they want a simultaneous release so that nobody feels left behind.



ShadowSoldier said:


> The fact that Ubisoft has been praising the WiiU and saying that this game is meant for it, and the fact that it's constantly getting delayed. And this time it's delayed for a bullshit reason.


That's not a good reason, see above.



> What's wrong with doing a timed exclusive? Other companies do it and nobody seems to have a problem at all, but suddenly when it comes to Nintendo, it's a dumb decision?


People have always complained about that, you just never noticed.



> Yeah I am. Especially for bullshit reasons like this. This reason isn't justifiable at all. It's like Pokemon X and Y being 3 weeks from launch, then boom Nintendo delays it for months because they want to release it on iOS as well.


Entirely justifiable if it gives Nintendo a wider audience.



> What Ubisoft should have done is
> Option A:
> Just release the game on WiiU, keep it as exclusive.


And make less money, ergo Option A is silly.



> Option B:
> Release it on WiiU as timed exclusive, bring out ported versions later on in the year (not in the same fucking month as GTA or close to possible console launches). Somewhere in the Summer would have been perfect as the game would get the most money that way.


Much more acceptable, albeit would cause fans to whine and that's bad press.



> Option C:
> Release it on WiiU
> Release ported versions later with possible new levels or something, or a smaller price tag. Yeah WiiU owners would be upset, but it wouldn't be as bad as what they're doing now.


Option C requires more work than the option they chose or alternatively gives them less money, in both cases it's silly from Ubi's perspective.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, what a d**k move from Ubi...

I mean most people won`t be mad over this getting to other plattformers but delaying the finish product because of that is beyond me.

In the end Rayman Origins was so good that I have to get Legends but still I think this is really sad and was not to be expected by Ubi, which usually do a very good job as a developer and publisher.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So what? That reason is contrived and silly - a console's a console - there's no reason as to why all three shouldn't get the game at the same time.


 There isn't. If development wasn't already started on one or something, sure, I'm with you. But the WiiU version is basically done. This was just a last minute decision. That's not right.





> I want the reasoning behind the disappointment to make sense. It sucks that it's delayed, but heck, more people are getting to play the game.


 Are you having trouble understanding english or something?



> I would too, but I'm grown up enough to suck it up and try to understand the logic behind it - they have three platforms they want to release for and they want a simultaneous release so that nobody feels left behind.


The WiiU owners are getting shafted, that's why. Ubisoft goes off about how great the game will be on the WiiU because of gamepad, and that it'll be a launch for the WiiU. It gets delayed a few months.. okay, not that bad. Just gotta polish it up. 2 and a half weeks before launch "yeah, we're delaying it for another 7 months so we can release with other consoles".

That's not a good business decision at all. That's a decision you make to piss off a lot of gamers.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 7, 2013)

> There are many reasons why the Wii U audience is more entitled to it first, mainly because the version for Wii U is done...





Foxi4 said:


> So what? That reason is contrived and silly - a console's a console - there's no reason as to why all three shouldn't get the game at the same time.


Wait. Let me write out this really slow so perhaps you might realize what Shadowsoldier just wrote.

The
WiiU
Version
Is
Already
Done

So yeah...there IS a reason why not all three shouldn't be released at the same time. It's because they're not FINISHED at the same time.



EDIT: damnit....ninja'd by a shadowsoldier. Isnt' this unexpected?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> great so not only has scribblenauts unlimited been delayed until further notice in europe but rayman legends has been delayed too, ok game developers, WHAT ELSE am i going to play huh? when you keep on delaying all the games for the wii U, my console is just sitting there as a paper weight with nothing to play on it, what a joke, I am really considering boxing up my wii U console at this point, there is nothing more I can do with it anyway.



Buys launch console, realises there are no games worth a damn for some time to come, feels justified in complaining despite it being what has happened every time before it....

Edit- as for up against GTA5 didn't the previous rayman do fairly well despite launching against stiff competition?

I can see words to the effect of "bugger, I was looking forward to playing that" but actual anger seems a bit strong. Plenty of things get delayed all the time (see many films delayed for certain windows).


----------



## LAA (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Right, and now they're getting it together with the WiiU's audience.
> 
> So what? That reason is contrived and silly - a console's a console - there's no reason as to why all three shouldn't get the game at the same time.
> 
> ...


 
You're thinking about things rather simply. Ubisoft are a big company, when they say something and then essentially don't follow what they say, there may be consequences for it and they'll have to come up with a damn good reason why they didn't follow what they said or offer an apology. So far, they haven't offered any apology or really any reason why they delayed the Wii U version, and while you say you want to understand the logic, I really don't see any. Only reasons I can think of is to avoid confusion of consumers, so they wont have to remember its Wii U version out now, PS3/360 later.

Plus, again, you don't get the fact the Wii U version of the game is just sitting on a computer, waiting to be copied to discs, instead of just releasing it now, and working on PS3/360 version to be released later. It's, as I said, just a slap in the face to Wii U owners anticipating it, hyping the game to them, just to screw them over at the end.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don’t own a Wii U, but I can see a reason for the animosity.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The WiiU owners are getting shafted, that's why. Ubisoft goes off about how great the game will be on the WiiU because of gamepad, and that it'll be a launch for the WiiU. It gets delayed a few months.. okay, not that bad. Just gotta polish it up. 2 and a half weeks before launch "yeah, we're delaying it for another 7 months so we can release with other consoles".
> 
> That's not a good business decision at all. That's a decision you make to piss off a lot of gamers.





LAA said:


> You're thinking about things rather simply. Ubisoft are a big company, when they say something and then essentially dont follow what they say, there may be consequences for it and they'll have to come up with a damn good reason why they didnt follow what they said or offer an appology. So far, they havent offered any appology or really any reason why they delayed the Wii U version, and while you say you want to understand the logic, I really dont see any. Only reasons I can think of is to avoid confusion of consumers, so they wont have to remember its Wii U version out now, PS3/360 later.
> 
> Plus, again, you dont get the fact the Wii U version of the game is just sitting on a computer, waiting to be copied to discs, instead of just releasing it now, and working on PS3/360 version to be released later. Its, as I said, just a slap in the face to Wii U owners anticipating it, hyping the game to them, just to screw them over at the end.


 
So in other words, you admit that it's _WiiU Butthurt Syndrome_, no more, no less? Alright.



			
				Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Sucks. _Next time buy a $350 console for things that already exist_ rather than things that_ are planned, not set in stone_.


 
Onwards...



Taleweaver said:


> Wait. Let me write out this really slow so perhaps you might realize what Shadowsoldier just wrote.
> 
> The
> WiiU
> ...


That means the game isn't ready to be released, simple. Their plan is to release it for all three at the same time.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 7, 2013)

Isn't GTA releasing in the same month? Bad move Ubisoft. This isn't looking good for the WiiU..


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I want the reasoning behind the disappointment to make sense. It sucks that it's delayed, but heck, more people are getting to play the game.


With this strategy, I honestly doubt it. They just blew most (if not every bit) of their anticipation built up with the demo.I think it'll sell more copies on the wiiU in a couple weeks than in seven months.

On the other hand, the amount of units sold on the PS3 or xbox360 in seven months...that number stays the same, no matter if the wiiu version gets shipped in a couple weeks or in seven months.


----------



## Dead End (Feb 7, 2013)

This is pretty messed up. I agree with most people on this topic. The game should've been release on the Wii U first, then ported to the PS360 later. Then Ubisoft keeps their promise of it being a Wii U exclusive, at least for 6 months.  And they make last gen owners happy and they get more money.

I guess the only plus side of this is that the Wii U's version will look and play better. I know I watched a video somewhere (Nintendo Direct maybe?) saying that the lighting effects aren't possible on the current gen systems and that's why it was an exclusive. 

I hope they keep the whole NFC feature in on the Wii U version just so theirs another reason to buy the Wii U. Because unless they do it Skylanders style, that's another big thing they'd miss out on.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh fuck. Was looking forward to this


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> With this strategy, I honestly doubt it. They just blew most (if not every bit) of their anticipation built up with the demo.I think it'll sell more copies on the wiiU in a couple weeks than in seven months.
> 
> On the other hand, the amount of units sold on the PS3 or xbox360 in seven months...that number stays the same, no matter if the wiiu version gets shipped in a couple weeks or in seven months.


Oh yeah, I'm sure the WiiU audience will be upset enough to ignore a good game_, they'll opt for buying other games, all three of them._

Please. The 360/PS3 sales will more than make up for the so-called _"loss"_.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Isn't GTA releasing in the same month? Bad move Ubisoft. This isn't looking good for the WiiU..




Rayman Origins - 15th November 2011
Also November 2011
Sonic Generations
Skyrim
Super Mario 3D Land
Assassin's Creed: Revelations
Need for Speed: The Run
Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary
Saints Row: The Third
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Batman: Arkham City
I probably could go on as well. Either way it did OK.


----------



## ilman (Feb 7, 2013)

Welp, sucks to be a Wii U owner, awesome for a PS3/360 owner and I really hope they port it for the PC crowd (in other words, me).


----------



## heartgold (Feb 7, 2013)

This is pretty positive news, everyone can enjoy it. Too bad I'm not fond of this.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 7, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Rayman Origins - 15th November 2011
> Also November 2011
> Sonic Generations
> Skyrim
> ...


 
GTA V will probably be the most selling game this decade. Releasing it a month earlier say may have seen a considerable increase in sales. Either way, most people bought Origins because it was fresh and new, which is probably why Legends wont sell as much.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Buys launch console, realises there are no games worth a damn for some time to come, feels justified in complaining despite it being what has happened every time before it....
> 
> Edit- as for up against GTA5 didn't the previous rayman do fairly well despite launching against stiff competition?
> 
> I can see words to the effect of "bugger, I was looking forward to playing that" but actual anger seems a bit strong. Plenty of things get delayed all the time (see many films delayed for certain windows).


 
Rayman didn't do good at first. It had to take a price cut and even then the sales were very minimal. It was only after a while that they started picking up steam.
Foxi you're such a god damn idiot it isn't even funny. I can see now why people don't take you seriously on this forum because it's beyond your capabilities to have a discussion about anything.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm gone an hour and 2 more fucking pages?

this is why I didn't get a wiiu at launch; until I see a game (or 2) I like ON THE SHELF I'm not getting one.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 7, 2013)

Rayman 





ShadowSoldier said:


> le exclusive to the WiiU


It was never exclusive, they commented many times before that there could be other versions possible. Same with ZombiU, won't be surprised to see that announced soon.

It is shitty that a game that had a release date for February (where there wasn't much for Wii U gamers) and then suddenly is going to take another 6 months to come out and will be released at a time when there are other releases out at the same time...it's like they didn't learn from the slow sales of Origins. I'll understand if it needed more work but this is clearly not the case. I'm not pissed that it is going to other formats (how about some PC love?) I just think it's kinda bad that they had to delay the Wii U version because those guys NEED something to play until Nintendo finally get their own games finished.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 7, 2013)

Wii version please Ubisoft! -One can hope...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Wii version please Ubisoft! -One can hope...


it has too much powr for the wii


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 7, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Wii version please Ubisoft! -One can hope...


They'll probably port it to PC as well, along with a sub-par Wii version and a severely gimped 3DS version. I cannot believe how crap Origins was on the 3DS, the resolution is so bad its almost unplayable, lazy asses.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2013)

Guys, this is just getting sad. I get being bummed, but Christ...

To quote Guns N' Roses, "All you need is a little patience."


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 7, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Rayman
> It was never exclusive, they commented many times before that there could be other versions possible.
> 
> It is shitty that a game that had a release date for February (where there wasn't much for Wii U gamers) and then suddenly is going to take another 6 months to come out and will be released at a time when there are other releases out at the same time...it's like they didn't learn from the slow sales of Origins. I'll understand if it needed more work but this is clearly not the case. I'm not pissed that it is going to other formats (how about some PC love?) I just think it's kinda bad that they had to delay the Wii U version because those guys NEED something to play until Nintendo finally get their own games finished.


 

The game was built for the WiiU from the ground up. They said it's an exclusive and ready to be a launch title but delayed it to Feb. 26th. This is the second delay and it's fucking too long.

Well, at least this time the PS3/360 are the ones getting the port. hheuheueheheheue


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 7, 2013)

B-Blue said:


> The game was built for the WiiU from the ground up. They said it's an exclusive and ready to be a launch title but delayed it to Feb. 26th.


http://www.joystiq.com/2012/06/11/rayman-legends-highlighted-for-wii-u-not-necessarily-exclusive/

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/10/want_to_know_why_rayman_legends_is_a_wii_u_exclusive
Ignored the title of that one as inside the article the developer says:



> The possibility (for a multiplatform release) could be there, but we chose to really focus on Wii U specifically because it has a special toolset, and because everyone that buys it gets what they need to play the game.


 
They kept saying this right until Xmas.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 7, 2013)

I rarely get ticked off by a gaming announcement, but this one really has me boilng.

Before I continue, let me clarify: I'm happy that it's going multiplatform for the other two systems. Unlike some fanboys, I'm not bitter and selfish enough to want to withhold a game from someone based on the system they own. Even though I know this doesn't bode well for the Wii U, itself.

What I AM pissed off about though is that this game was due in freaking November, then it was delayed a couple months. Now they're delaying it AGAIN JUST so PS3/360 owners can get it at the same time? AN OVERALL FREAKING 10 MONTH DELAY JUST SO FANBOYS OF OTHER SYSTEMS DON'T WHINE ABOUT IT??? Seriously, has Ubisoft never heard of a timed-exclusive?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 7, 2013)

I was considering getting it due to the drought of Wii U games but by then I might not need to.....right?


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I think people are looking too much into this. It's one game lol  Consumers get screwed over all the time. It's not the first time and it won't be the last.

Just go and play something else on your Wii U instead

.....oh...wait


----------



## Valwin (Feb 7, 2013)

delay the game so that  some people can play  shitier versions


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 7, 2013)

...Gotta wonder just how many copies they're thinking they'll shift on the PS360 anyway.... in GTA5 month... possibly only a few weeks before the 2 consoles get replaced...?? Rayman Origins was a fantastic game that I'll still go back to, but me (and obviously many of you guys) are clearly the minority as the game bombed... So why not give Wii U owners what they were promised first for a few months? If there's one company that needs a bit of brand loyalty mustering, it's Ubisoft.....


----------



## McHaggis (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, that's just great.  I have an Amazon gift voucher for £35, was just going to pre-order this game tomorrow because I told my 3, 5 and 8 years old kids that I'd buy it for them next month.  They absolutely love the demo, but after a dick move like this I don't think I'll be buying it in September.  Hell, I think I'll buy it pre-owned out of spite.

Of course, it's good news for those who don't have the Wii U.  I just wish they hadn't delayed it for a simultaneous release.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 7, 2013)

May as well uninstall the Uplay app thingy not sure wtf it is anyways...


----------



## war2thegrave (Feb 7, 2013)

Lulz. So many butthurtt fanboy's 
You think that Nintendo could have prevented this,
but once again, their promises of better third party support fall flat.


----------



## Dead End (Feb 7, 2013)

war2thegrave said:


> Lulz. So many butthurtt fanboy's
> You think that Nintendo could have prevented this,
> but once again, their promises of better third party support fall flat.


I'm  not a fanboy but this was gonna be one of the first Rayman games I planned on getting since the GBA era


----------



## Walker D (Feb 7, 2013)

Meanwhile, at Ubisoft...


Spoiler








Don't ask me why lol


----------



## war2thegrave (Feb 7, 2013)

Dead End said:


> I'm not a fanboy but this was gonna be one of the first Rayman games I planned on getting since the GBA era


You'll still get it. Just later than you thought.
Sony and Microsoft are able to retain some kinds of exclusiveness for certain games.
Now that Nintendo are selling their consoles at a loss they are going to have to 
focus more on retaining more quality third party titles instead of being so cheap 
and relying on gimmicks.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> > Option B:
> > Release it on WiiU as timed exclusive, bring out ported versions later on in the year (not in the same fucking month as GTA or close to possible console launches). Somewhere in the Summer would have been perfect as the game would get the most money that way.
> 
> 
> Much more acceptable, albeit would cause fans to whine and that's bad press.


Because what they're doing right now isn't making the fans whine?
Right.


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

Nintendo and Ubi makes Wii U trailers with Rayman, showing the strengths of the console as well as showing their awesome game. Wii U users hype it up, are bummed that it didn't end up a launch title.
But now it comes! Oh, no it won't... delayed again. "thanks ninty for the publicity using our game in your adverts!".

Oh well... Something else that I also thought of: The Demo. They released the Demo near launch, and now making the users who were able to play it wait a long time. The hype for the game will have cooled off by then. Hell, even more interesting games would've probably been released by then, making Rayman feel "old" as the developers experience evolves rapidly this early in a console's life... 

Sure they will sell a lot of copies of this game for the PS360... but it feels like many Wii U users will boycott this now that it is released. I think they would've sold more by releasing the game NOW, for the Wii U, and working in the port just like they are now. 
Just like Resident Evil Revelations. Like Resident Evil 4 (it was ported to the PS2 later, right?). Like Bioshock. bah, like every game ever ported at a later date.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Because what they're doing right now isn't making the fans whine?
> Right.


Yeah, all 5 of the WiiU owners.

It's not a console popular enough to cause them much grief, at least not yet.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 7, 2013)

Well this was unexpected. A sad thing that they won't release it this month, but it's not the end of the world. It's not like the WiiU is the only console most of you have?

As for going multiplat, basically the only way to make a good release is to release everything at the same time. Otherwise the game would face the same fate as Arkham City, Mass Effect 3 and the rest that were launched later for one console vs the rest. Tough being a WiiU owner, sure. Still doesn't justify most of the hate. Especially ideas of Nintendo suing Ubisoft.. Why on earth would Nintendo piss off their 3rd party supporters? Doesn't take much thought in thinking that pissing off just a few of the right people/companies and your platform will be left out of quite a few games. I imagine Nintendo would really like the games the Wii missed out on. I sure as hell would want to play them..

Why do people complain about releasing Rayman at the same times as GTA V? I really doubt the targeted audiences are the same. You know, a platformer with simple character design (even comical?) vs a more realistic approach on crime, violence, drugs and the rest. If I was a parent, I'd really go for Rayman instead of GTA V for my kids. Maybe GTA for myself, but certainly not for the kids. If you think otherwise, good for you :3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well that's some bullshit right there. They should have just made the game a timed exclusive on the Wii U and then released it on the other platforms later rather than cannibalizing sales from the get go.

Fucking Ubisoft...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 7, 2013)

war2thegrave said:


> Lulz. So many butthurtt fanboy's
> You think that Nintendo could have prevented this,
> but once again, their promises of better third party support fall flat.


 
If Nintendo were the developer for the game, I'd say you'd may be right.  However, Nintendo doesn't have control over Ubisoft.  I doubt they could've prevented this, at all, really.  Don't blame Nintendo when Ubisoft is a shitty company.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sure the WiiU audience will be upset enough to ignore a good game_, they'll opt for buying other games, all three of them._
> 
> Please. The 360/PS3 sales will more than make up for the so-called _"loss"_.


*ignores the sarcasm*
Of course they'll opt to buy other games. Not 'just' because of grief, but also because there'll be more competition (GTA V, to name one).

And as I said: the 360/PS3 sales don't count because they will be the same no matter when the wiiU version gets on the shelves. Unless you want to convince me that those console owners are such wankers they won't buy a game if it was released on a completely different platform months earlier.

(and to be honest...I'm kinda reading that into the OP's source mentioning).


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ignore my sarcasm all you want - facts are that the WiiU bombed in Europe, one of the two primary markets for Ubisoft, plus it has a very limited library of "good" games because it's just a start-up on the market. People will buy Legends because there's nothing else out there to buy - it's going to be a blockbuster regardless of whether or not you're upset now.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Ignore my sarcasm all you want - facts are that the WiiU bombed in Europe, one of the two primary markets for Ubisoft, plus it has a very limited library of "good" games because it's just a start-up on the market. People will buy Legends because there's nothing else out there to buy - *it's going to be a blockbuster* regardless of whether or not you're upset now.


Bahahaha, we'll see about that...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, Legends won't do phenomenally, Origins didn't. It won't shift copies like Assassin's Creed or something, but it'll do well and it pleases fans.

Wouldn't be surprised to see the franchise go digital.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

soulx said:


> Bahahaha, we'll see about that...


Well, you first have to enjoy good games to appreciate Rayman. Origins was nothing short of a masterpiece and so-far Legends looks even better.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, you first have to enjoy good games to appreciate Rayman. Origins was nothing short of a masterpiece and so-far Legends looks even better.


I adored Origins (masterpiece is stretching it, though) but I know that Legends will not sell gangbusters. Even more so now that it's been pushed to September.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

soulx said:


> I adored Origins (masterpiece is stretching it, though) but I know that Legends will sell like crap. Even more so now that it's been pushed to September.


To be fair, it's the fate of most games that don't feature shooting someone in the face repeatedly while cursing over voice chat. A sign of times.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2013)

I hope the sign of the times change to open world rpg's. 


Edit:
Everything here in video forum.


Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I hope the sign of the times change to open world rpg's.


As long as those games have any direction at all, I'm game. A lot of developers confuse the terms "Sandbox" and "Bag of shit with no structure".


----------



## jefffisher (Feb 7, 2013)

just went from a day 1 wii u sale to a whenever I find it to pirate online 360 download for me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 7, 2013)

jefffisher said:


> just went from a day 1 wii u sale to a whenever I find it to pirate online 360 download for me.


 
If I get it, I'll buy it used.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 7, 2013)

i guess they got greedy...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> i guess they got greedy...


How is it greed? It's a business. Games need to make profit.

The primary sales regions for Ubisoft are Europe and North America, and while in North America the WiiU sales are alright, it isn't doing all that great in the UK and it's merely passable in the rest of Europe while the PS3 and the 360 have established userbases. It's only natural for the studio to expect a _profit_ off their product so they're broadening the release schedule to encompass all three consoles that are out at this point and it's not something that's considered greedy.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2013)

I understand the anger, but purposely making the game possibly fail even more when you would have normally bought the game is pretty mess up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I understand the anger, but purposely making the game possibly fail even more when you would have normally bought the game is pretty mess up.


 
No offense but if you were worried about the game performing poorly, making multiplat was the only way it would've done better. As much as we hate to admit it, the Wii U isn't selling stellar, and more people would buy the PS3/360 versions most likely.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Why don't the big N just do a sega and put their Ninty goodness to use on other consoles. If they can't push out decent hardware, then give it up already and put your games out elsewhere.

I shudder to think at the amount of money Nintendo could make shoving their wares onto PS and MS platforms


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Why don't the big N just do a sega and put their Ninty goodness to use on other consoles. If they can't push out decent hardware, then give it up already and put your games out elsewhere.
> 
> I shudder to think at the amount of money Nintendo could make shoving their wares onto PS and MS platforms


 
Well their hardware has sold well in recent years and contrary to popular belief, companies aren't fucking retarded and can make hardware sell.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 7, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Why don't the big N just do a sega and put their Ninty goodness to use on other consoles. If they can't push out decent hardware, then give it up already and put your games out elsewhere.
> 
> I shudder to think at the amount of money Nintendo could make shoving their wares onto PS and MS platforms


Soooooooo one exclusive game being delayed and made a multiplat equals a system have "crap hardware," even if we don't have any other next-gen consoles to compare it to? And Nintendo should just "give up" on hardware, even though the Wii and DS sold like hotcakes this past generation?

Riiiiiiiiiiight...


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

Let's make a hyped up Wii U game! 
Wait! The Wii U doesn't have that many games...
Oh, People are waiting with buying the Wii U since it has so few games.
Hmm, we better not put out our game then... durr...

no games -> no sales ->  devs not making games -> no games -> no sales....


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Soooooooo one exclusive game being delayed and made a multiplat equals a system have "crap hardware," even if we don't have any other next-gen consoles to compare it to? And Nintendo should just "give up" on hardware, even though the Wii and DS sold like hotcakes this past generation?
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiight...


 

Oh come on lol.  The Wii U is old hardware.  It's VERY dated and if you think that that hasn't had an influence in poor sales then you have to be mad.  And let's be honest, poor sales have driven this to happen with Rayman.  And I'd wager money that this wont be the only title to be affected this way over the coming 6 months I'm sure.  

It's crap, dated hardware and it hasn't sold because people look at it and wonder, bar a touch screen control, what it does that a current gen system cant at half the price, with a back catalogue of near what, a 1000 games?

Granted, this didn't happen with the Wii, but the Wii was a one off, an innovation if you like which bought new people to the table who had never had an interest in consoles before.  The Wii U doesn't have anything new that people are interested in.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Oh come on lol.  The Wii U is old hardware.  It's VERY dated and if you think that that hasn't had an influence in poor sales then you have to be mad.  And let's be honest, poor sales have driven this to happen with Rayman.  And I'd wager money that this wont be the only title to be affected this way over the coming 6 months I'm sure.
> 
> It's crap, dated hardware and it hasn't sold because people look at it and wonder, bar a touch screen control, what it does that a current gen system cant at half the price, with a back catalogue of near what, a 1000 games?
> 
> Granted, this didn't happen with the Wii, but the Wii was a one off, an innovation if you like which bought new people to the table who had never had an interest in consoles before.  The Wii U doesn't have anything new that people are interested in.


 
I'd blame the piss poor library on the lack of sales like a normal person.

People bought the Wii and that thing is like a toaster in comparison to the Xbox 360/PS3.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2013)

This thread is fantastic. I have never seen so many butthurts about something good.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd blame the piss poor library on the lack of sales like a normal person.
> 
> People bought the Wii and that thing is like a toaster in comparison to the Xbox 360/PS3.


 
The Wii for its time was great. Like I said, innovative and it offered something new and gave a new dimension to playing games that made people sit up and take notice that there were different ways to play a game.

The thing is, the Wii users from back then are now the ones that are happy to sit on mobiles and tablets paying 69 pence (UK money) to play Angry Birds, Temple Run etc etc etc. The Wii U was never going to keep those same customers as they had back then. And if Nintendo don't have those people this time round then who do they have apart from the absolute diehard Nintendo lovers? They certainly don't have the mainstream gamers as they are all PS3 / Xbox or to a smaller degree PC. And when the new console start to get air time at E3 etc, its only going to get worse for Nintendo with the Wii U.

The writing is on the wall. They don't really have a target audience anymore which is why it's sitting on the shelf in the shops and games are being cancelled or delayed etc


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> This thread is fantastic. I have never seen so many butthurts about something good.


 
I mean it originally had "Fuck you Ubisoft" in the title.

Someone had a Nagasaki go off in their sphincter.

EDIT: Thought this was Golden Threads, my bad. Still gonna keep this here though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 7, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> This thread is fantastic. I have never seen so many butthurts about something good.


Giving a sequel to a great game a multiplatform release is good. Purposely delaying an already finished game by 3 months, and then another 7 months JUST to accommodate the release of other platforms (for some odd reason) is bad.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2013)

Games get delayed man, just look, it always is good for the game too. Just think what Duke Nukem would have been if it DIDN'T get delayed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Just think what Duke Nukem would have been if it DIDN'T get delayed.


 
Probably good.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Games get delayed man, just look, it always is good for the game too. Just think what Duke Nukem would have been if it DIDN'T get delayed.


You mean it'd be fun, like the super-hyped 2001 build? 

At that point, the game was actually _good_. I wish I could've played _that_.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 7, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Games get delayed man, just look, it always is good for the game too. Just think what Duke Nukem would have been if it DIDN'T get delayed.


I see what you did there...


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2013)

Also, for everyone complaining about the delay - you guys have nothing on Valve fans. Half-Life 3's been delayed so hard it hasn't even been announced.

Delays suck, sure, but maybe some perspective would be nice.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> No offense but if you were worried about the game performing poorly, making multiplat was the only way it would've done better. As much as we hate to admit it, the Wii U isn't selling stellar, and more people would buy the PS3/360 versions most likely.


I would argue that less people would buy the PS3/360 versions because there isn't much of a market for 2D platformers unlike Nintendo systems.

What Ubisoft should have did was release the game as a timed exclusive to satisfy the Nintendo fans and casuals who would have got it while later releasing it on the 360/PS3/PC to maximize sales.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 7, 2013)

soulx said:


> I would argue that less people would buy the PS3/360 versions because there isn't much of a market for 2D platformers unlike Nintendo systems.
> 
> What Ubisoft should have did was release the game as a timed exclusive to satisfy the Nintendo fans and casuals who would have got it while later releasing it on the 360/PS3/PC to maximize sales.


Didn't origins do just fine on the PS3 and 360 though?


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Also, for everyone complaining about the delay - you guys have nothing on Valve fans. Half-Life 3's been delayed so hard it hasn't even been announced.
> 
> Delays suck, sure, but maybe some perspective would be nice.


 
Half-Life 3 hasn't been delayed in it's finished state because they're working on a port for a simultaneous release... And the first game, Half-Life... was released 1998 for Windows, but January 25th 2013 for Mac! They could've delayed the Windows version up until now  <-- sarcastic smart-ass-troll face

Nah, but in all seriousness, Ubi made a douche bag move to the Wii U audience. That's what they've done.
Will it affect their sales? Maybe and probably not. Not in the short run. But this might render in fewer Wii U sales, and (which can be compensated by the PS360 sales for sure) -> Ubi is hesitant at releasing a few Wii U games -> poor sales -> Ubi makes no gaemz -> lost potential sales... something like that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Didn't origins do just fine on the PS3 and 360 though?


No, it didn't do well but it was still profitable.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 7, 2013)

soulx said:


> No, it didn't do well but it was still profitable.


Did the Wii version do any better?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Did the Wii version do any better?


Don't know for sure but it probably did considering the huge platformer market on the Wii.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

The combined (meaning all consoles) for Rayman Origins was alright. It made a small profit but not an overwhelming success.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/?name=rayman origins

wii version did a lot worse
the game itself was a bit of a flop across all systems


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/?name=rayman origins
> 
> wii version did a lot worse


Inb4SoulXSaying"LOLVGCHARTZ!"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 7, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/?name=rayman origins
> 
> wii version did alot worse
> the game itself was a bit of a flop across all systems


lol vgchartz


----------



## gamewitch (Feb 7, 2013)

Words can not describe the rage i feel right now.....


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 7, 2013)

Shit, the demo proves the game is nearly finished, so now Ubisoft decides to go and fuck over all those people who had pre-ordered the game and those anticipating it. I am glad I didn't pre-order it, because now they are going to lose a game sale. Hopefully everyone else does the same and tells Ubisoft to go screw themselves.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

VGChartz is pretty shit.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know why but Rayman Origins left a bad taste sorry, bad controls, music, art and the level design wasn't all that special. I just didn't like it much tbh.
Still hoping that Legends will fix all the problems the original had for me, at least they got rid of the horrible adobe flash style visuals.

Wii U is pretty much pulling a Vita right now, I probably won't get one until much later anyway so a delayed release isn't bothering me in the slightest. Gotta hate Ubisoft's attitude though.


----------



## Catastrophic (Feb 7, 2013)

I am the only one hoping it gets released on PC?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 7, 2013)

Zmizk said:


> I don't mean to be a dick. But why does everyone hate when something goes multiplatform? I am happy that more people get to play it!


 
It's not the fact that the game is going multiplatform, it's the fact that even the timed exclusive has been eliminated and the game has been delayed because of the other consoles. I don't care that other platforms are going to get it (I figured it was going to happen eventually), but as a Wii U/PC gamer and knowing that it isn't coming to the PC ever, not even getting the game on the promised release day two months after it was delayed the first time, is insulting.



Catastrophic said:


> I am the only one hoping it gets released on PC?


I doubt it will see a PC release, Origins didn't do so well on the PC sales wise compared to the other platforms it was on.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 7, 2013)

Catastrophic said:


> I am the only one hoping it gets released on PC?


I want it on the PC too.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Shit, the demo proves the game is nearly finished, so now Ubisoft decides to go and fuck over all those people who had pre-ordered the game and those anticipating it. I am glad I didn't pre-order it, because now they are going to lose a game sale. Hopefully everyone else does the same and tells Ubisoft to go screw themselves.





KingVamp said:


> I understand the anger, but purposely making the game possibly fail even more when you would have normally bought the game is pretty mess up.


 




Eerpow said:


> Wii U is pretty much pulling a vita *3ds* right now, I probably won't get one until much later anyway so a delayed release isn't bothering me in the slightest. Gotta hate Ubisoft's attitude though.


It isn't doing that bad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> I want it on the PC too.


I too want to pirate it.

I mean, I want it on PC.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I want to pirate it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 7, 2013)

Catastrophic said:


> I am the only one hoping it gets released on PC?


It might as well, at this point. Was Origins ever released on PC?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Feb 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It might as well, at this point. Was Origins ever released on PC?


 
Yes, looks quite nice on it too in 1080p.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It might as well, at this point. Was Origins ever released on PC?


 
Yeah, it was just on sale.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 8, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> It isn't doing that bad.


 
I am wondering why people are comparing the Wii-U and the Vita.... The Vita has been out for over a year and  the Wii-U has been out for like 4 months, they are pretty much tied for sales right now. So the Wii-U is selling at 3X the rate of the Vita so far. (Not that 3X the Vita is that great...)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 8, 2013)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Yes, looks quite nice on it too in 1080p.


The PS3/360 version didn't support 1080p?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> The PS3/360 version didn't support 1080p?


 
http://www.eurogamer.net/forum/thread/224273

Did a quick Google and this is pretty relevant.

tl;dr I saw was that the Xbox 360 version doesn't but the PS3 version does (well apparently it's 1090p).


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 8, 2013)

I feel like something like this happened before. 


Spoiler



Bayonneta 2 being exclusive to WiiU
PS3 and XBOX games RAGING THE HELL OUT OF NINTENDO LIKE THERE'S NO TOMORROW!
And now:
Rayman Legends no longer being exclusive and massively delayed
Ninty fans raging at ubisoft... like the world is ending tmr.


More to the point though, This is is seriously a stab in the back for lots of Nintendo fans. After all, they were about to play it this month... and now they are not. Feels like they could have made a timed exclusive. I also find it a bit risky 'cause of the fact that other big games are coming out and it probably won't sell as well as they thought. 
And then there's Nintendo's predicament, they just lost a good exclusive, which isn't exactly good for the console itself.

I would say "Inb4Bayonetta2exclusivityisalsolost" but then Nintendo itself is publishing it, which is a smart move.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 8, 2013)

you play one rayman you play them all


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2013)

Valwin said:


> you play one rayman you play them all


 
You keep telling yourself that, buddy. Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 8, 2013)

Valwin said:


> you play one rayman you play them all


Someone clearly hasn't even touched the demo.


Gahars said:


> You keep telling yourself that, buddy. Whatever helps you touch yourself at night.


Fix'd.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 8, 2013)

Confirmation.


> There are no issues with the game development. All of the information was in the press release, the only reason for the delay is to release on multiple platforms. We usually release all of our platforms simultaneously (aside from PC). We’ve made special exception sometimes in the past but it’s definitely just on a case by case basis and not our standard practice. In this case, Ubisoft recently decided they wanted to release the game on multiple platforms so the decision was made to launch them all at the same time rather than separately. I know it’s not an elaborate, ‘convincing’ answer, but it’s the simple truth.


Link
​
​ 
Here are dev responses for the team.


> I completely understand you but you have to understand one thing. This is not a decision taken by the development team, this comes from really really high up, so please don’t pick on the game.
> 
> If you’re pissed, imagine how we feel. Think on the situation, we’ve been making overtime with this game practically since May preparing E3, and then almost a demo per month (gamescon, Wii U presentation, shops, eShop, etc…) and at the same time trying to actually finish the game. We had a first delay because it was obvious we couldn’t finish on time but we gave it all to be there on February. What face do you think we had when the week we had to close the game we’re being told it’s not going to be released? I couldn’t believe it.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

I just went to the Ubisoft website to find an email link or something, to the corporate like Nintendo has on their site, I can't find anything. Their main HQ is Montpellier, but I can't find an email at all. Can someone help me out?


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 8, 2013)

inb4 shitty Kotaku article


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

Someone just pointed this out, and that it could actually be Microsoft's fault for the delay:

http://www.edge-online.com/news/microsoft-demands-simultaneous-multiplatform-releases/


----------



## LAA (Feb 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Someone just pointed this out, and that it could actually be Microsoft's fault for the delay:
> 
> http://www.edge-online.com/news/microsoft-demands-simultaneous-multiplatform-releases/


 
If that's the reason why, publishers have no guts.
If all the publishers just went, "Pff, fine, I'll release on PS3/Wii U hassle-free then, and tell all the fans why they've been disappointed", 360 would be utterly and totally screwed not getting anything, they'd change that rule in a flash, but no, publishers have no guts, and don't want to risk getting less sales. Not sure if they'd make an exception or whatever for rayman anyway, seeing, well, its a hit against Nintendo if they accept it, fans of the game on the console are happy. It just seems kinda, desperate and attention seeking of Microsoft to do this, ha ha. "DON'T YOU FORGET ABOUT THE XBOX!!! XBOX IS NO.1! RELEASE FOR IT FIRST OR NOTHING!"


----------



## Qtis (Feb 8, 2013)

LAA said:


> If that's the reason why, publishers have no guts.
> If all the publishers just went, "Pff, fine, I'll release on PS3/Wii U hassle-free then, and tell all the fans why they've been disappointed", 360 would be utterly and totally screwed not getting anything, they'd change that rule in a flash, but no, publishers have no guts, and don't want to risk getting less sales. Not sure if they'd make an exception or whatever for rayman anyway, seeing, well, its a hit against Nintendo if they accept it, fans of the game on the console are happy. It just seems kinda, desperate and attention seeking of Microsoft to do this, ha ha. "DON'T YOU FORGET ABOUT THE XBOX!!! XBOX IS NO.1! RELEASE FOR IT FIRST OR NOTHING!"


No. Just no. Being a huge publisher like Ubisoft, they'd have licensing problems with the 360 pretty quick. You do know that publishers have to pay for a game to appear on a console. Also you guys should understand that the part from the MS agreement is almost 2 years old. It's not really a new thing and many games could have been affected without such a big thing coming out of it. I do understand their point of view and fully respect it, although it doesn't really go well with the public. As we've seen so far.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 8, 2013)

After reading that microsoft link a few posts back on how microsoft insists that if a game is multiplatform then their version must at least have the same level of features bla bla ...  so they now have to delay the WiiU version to downsize it so that M$ down feel small.  Hmmm I wonder ...  Just all round shitty timing with us WiiU owners all getting ready for something new and the rug gets pulled, just shitty timing... I wouldn't have given a fuck tbh if I would have had some choice but as I don't really , then rayman woulda got the sale.


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 8, 2013)

-


----------



## abel009 (Feb 8, 2013)

Guess who's pirating the game now ;D


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Feb 8, 2013)

Peps said:


> To be told for ages that you'll be getting a game on a particular date, and for that date to be pushed back only mere weeks before that date, is a fairly nasty move. Granted they're perfectly allowed to do it, and I'm sure they have their reasons, but nobody can deny that it was a fairly horrible move for the consumers who are now largely disappointed and losing confidence in Ubisoft. Personally I'd always stick to my promises I'd make to my customers, as it keeps up a good image and keeps the consumer's confidence.


Many games have had their dates pushed back and people still like them and I don't see why it's this time in particular that it is a problem, it's actually fortunate it was just a few months instead of a year later. If anything pushing it back so it can be released on more platforms is better. A game I want was pushed back twice and now the release date is a year later than it should be and I don't go around making a big deal of it, I just wait for it and play something else, I really don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 8, 2013)

-


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Feb 8, 2013)

Peps said:


> Just because other companies have pulled a similar move, does not mean that people approve of that move whatsoever. Regardless at how you look at it, it makes people lose confidence, and that in the long run won't be a good thing. You're also missing the point entirely anyways. As stated, the game is finished, and developers and gamers alike are both pissed off. Gamers are pissed off because Ubisoft have repeatedly said they'll make a particular release date, and developers are pissed off because they've been working extremely hard, only to be told that their hard work means nothing. It's like holding off a game's release just so that they can develop optional DLC. How can someone not be annoyed?


No I'm not missing anything like you assume. Fate/EXTRA CCC was finished and then got delayed twice before it finally got a release date in 2013 and you think people aren't annoyed?
Of course gamers are annoyed but guess what its not going to change anything that happens. It happened rant some and then move on. It's not like the game has been cancelled and it will still be released on ALL platforms in a few months.


----------



## phia (Feb 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Words cannot describe how much hate I'm feeling right now towards Ubisoft. They have to delay the WiiU version by 6 months for the PS3/360 owners, fuck that shit. Why torture the WiiU owners? The least you could do is you know, show some damn support for the system even if it means a timed exclusive. Fuck you Ubisoft.
> 
> Source


we wii u players don`t count for ubisoft
why waiting game for wii u is ready
is not fair to wii u players


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 8, 2013)

-


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Feb 8, 2013)

Peps said:


> Of course products get delayed all of the time. However, there's simply little to no reason for this product to be delayed at all. Your comparison doesn't take this into account, as we don't know why that game got delayed, but we can assume it's probably due to problems in development like it was for Duke Nukem Forever. Obviously those delays are annoying, but it's not as annoying as knowing that the product is completed and is literally just waiting to be printed and shipped out. Again, using my comparison earlier, it's the equivalent of a completed game being delayed so that they can create optional DLC for you to purchase.
> 
> Honestly I have no problem with the ranting. People are perfectly entitled to voice their annoyances. I also don't see the problem with customers telling a company that they are very disappointed and most likely won't purchase their product as a result. It's very constructive for people to voice their opinion on these things.
> 
> I take it however that you accept that this move is very annoying to developers? You could argue that it's really not that big of a deal, because the only thing that developers are losing is knowing that their product is out there and is being enjoyed by many people. They still got paid, they still lost personal time with their family, the game will still be released, and they'll most likely have more work to do. Surely it's not a big deal for them either then?


No if you read the news article you would know that Fate/EXTRA CCC only got delayed because they wanted to change some of the character designs which somehow took a whole year and from screenshots it doesn't look any better than the first game which is sad considering it took them a whole extra year to make it better.

I said it's not a big deal for the gamers since they would ultimately receive the product a few months down the line. For developers it seems it would depend since they did already get paid and the new work that really needs to be done is porting it to PS360 which if they didn't need to work on that they would do work on some other project or do you think devs only work for 1 game only. The only problem I see here is WiiU people complaining that their exclusive is going to be multiplatform and not exclusive anymore which I don't see as a bad thing, apart from home franchises I don't see the bad thing in having games multiplatform.


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 8, 2013)

-


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 8, 2013)

The assumptions that I make from this delay are that it's entirely possible that the Wii U version of this game with its touch screen gimmicks etc is actually a complete pile of pants and ubisoft know this.  So what they have done is put all 3 releases together so that it doesn't hurt sales on other platforms


----------



## Issac (Feb 8, 2013)

If anyone is interested, even though this probably won't have any effect: http://www.change.org/petitions/ubi...nal-rayman-legends-release-date-for-the-wii-u


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Feb 8, 2013)

Peps said:


> Your comparison right there is flawed. The game was not completed. Even if it looks like nothing has changed, they stated they weren't satisfied with the state of the game, therefore it's not completed. This game on the other hand, that's not the case. It is complete, it will meet its deadline, and there's simply no reason for it to not be released. It's ready, it just needs to be shipped out, unlike Fate/EXTRA CCC which wasn't ready to be shipped out because the developers still wanted to try one or two things with it.
> 
> You've also missed the point I was trying to bring about with developers. I completely understand the developers frustration. However, according to your logic, it's no big deal if their hard work isn't getting released since it will be getting released anyways. It shouldn't be a big deal if the game gets released or not, because either way they've still lost time with their family that they're not going to get back. No matter how much complaining the developers do, they'll get nothing back because they got paid what they're legally due. Why is it alright for the developer to complain, yet isn't alright for the consumer to complain? If I worked on a project that had to meet a deadline and was sacrificing my personal life and working overtime, only to be told that my project isn't due for another several months, I'd be pissed. Obviously it doesn't affect me either way if my product gets released or not, since I still get paid for whatever work I do.
> 
> And I honestly don't know where you're reading these comments about people complaining that they're losing their exclusives. I don't see them anywhere.


Since you didn't follow the development of FECCC your comment is wrong and ignorant because it was ready to release but they delayed it because if I remember it was the designer wanted a character to have bigger boobs so they had to take it back and change the character model which added more work for people because they have to redo most of the game. If anything it was worse than this situation with Ubisoft wanting to have it multiplat instead of exclusive.

The developers got paid for their work on this project and will start working on another project so I hardly see a problem because it isn't like developers only work on one game only and then stop for the rest of their life plus as long as they got their fair pay for their work they probably don't care. If you read through most of this thread then you would see people complaining that their WiiU exclusive got delayed because it became multi-platform. This is my last comment with you since conversing with you is pointless and annoying since you purposely miss the point and insert hurr durr family bullshit hurr durr into every argument, agree or not but games get delayed all the time, so complain once and move on because you can complain and rant all you want but it isn't going to make them release it any faster.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2013)

abel009 said:


> Guess who's pirating the game now ;D


 
Are we really so petty that we'll no longer pay for the game because it was delayed a few months to go multiplat?

The game won't sell amazingly, at least have the decency to buy a new copy.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 8, 2013)

there no problem on ps3 and 360 getting the game the point of it is to make money with it but why delay it :/


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 8, 2013)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Since you didn't follow the development of FECCC your comment is wrong and ignorant because it was ready to release but they delayed it because if I remember it was the designer wanted a character to have bigger boobs so they had to take it back and change the character model which added more work for people because they have to redo most of the game. If anything it was worse than this situation with Ubisoft wanting to have it multiplat instead of exclusive.
> 
> The developers got paid for their work on this project and will start working on another project so I hardly see a problem because it isn't like developers only work on one game only and then stop for the rest of their life plus as long as they got their fair pay for their work they probably don't care. If you read through most of this thread then you would see people complaining that their WiiU exclusive got delayed because it became multi-platform. This is my last comment with you since conversing with you is pointless and annoying since you purposely miss the point and insert hurr durr family bullshit hurr durr into every argument, agree or not but games get delayed all the time, so complain once and move on because you can complain and rant all you want but it isn't going to make them release it any faster.


 
It was actually just for the bigger breast size for the female characters, I posted a thread in the USN about it back then... TBH, delaying it one or two years to make the characters have bigger boobs is so much more comprehensible and worth it than waiting 6 months, only for the game to be released in multi-plat, that's not very nice from them to delay a game like that. 

I'm not buying it for any platform anyway. =3


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 8, 2013)

-


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Feb 8, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> It was actually just for the bigger breast size for the female characters, I posted a thread in the USN about it back then... TBH, delaying it one or two years to make the characters have bigger boobs is so much more comprehensible and worth it than waiting 6 months, only for the game to be released in multi-plat, that's not very nice from them to delay a game like that.
> 
> I'm not buying it for any platform anyway. =3


I read that on Siliconera a while ago which is why I forgot about it until new screenshots came out this year and an April release date was confirmed. It may be more comprehensible than this situation but it doesn't make it any less ridiculous to just delay a game for a whole year to make your characters have bigger boobs. Its not nice but ultimately its their choice to delay it.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 8, 2013)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I read that on Siliconera a while ago which is why I forgot about it until new screenshots came out this year and an April release date was confirmed. It may be more comprehensible than this situation but it doesn't make it any less ridiculous to just delay a game for a whole year to make your characters have bigger boobs. Its not nice but ultimately its their choice to delay it.


 
I seriously think that bigger boobs is always a good thing though. z.z


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Feb 8, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> I seriously think that bigger boobs is always a good thing though. z.z


Who doesn't but still one year >_>


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2013)

Are we really comparing a game delayed because of a multiplatform release to a game delayed because a bunch of shitnerds wanted to make larger breasts?

Really?

_Really_?


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2013)

UBISOFT....worst thing than coward.....is a liar..... Exclusively on wii u ??? ...No u lied ...i cant trust on liars i cant respect liars ..i cant support liars get your heads straight.... =___________=


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> UBISOFT....worst thing than coward.....is a liar..... Exclusively on wii u ??? ...No u lied ...i cant trust on liars i cant respect liars ..i cant support liars get your heads straight.... =___________=


emigre?


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> emigre?


 
S'up?


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> S'up?


The post felt so unlike you...
They didn't lie btw, just like with ZombiU they said that their Wii U games could possibly eventually be ported. Still a shitty move by ubi considering what how the developers and people wanting to play the game feel.


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> The post felt so unlike you...
> They didn't lie btw, just like with ZombiU they said that their Wii U games could possibly eventually be ported. Still a shitty move by ubi considering what how the developers and people wanting to play the game feel.


 
Paid the whole game for my son's birthday and now he won't be able to play it? What a low blow to WiiU owners Ubisoft.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> The post felt so unlike you...
> They didn't lie btw, just like with ZombiU they said that their Wii U games could possibly eventually be ported. Still a shitty move by ubi considering what how the developers and people wanting to play the game feel.


 
I'd love a ZombiU port. Considering the only two games I wanted on the system were ZombiU and Rayman Legends, port the first game over and I'll be completely satisfied.


----------



## Issac (Feb 8, 2013)

emigre's posting comments from the petition...


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2013)

Issac said:


> emigre's posting comments from the petition...


 
I'm not a fan of lying to your customers or mistreatment of you development team.


----------



## Issac (Feb 8, 2013)

Just for the lulz, check this video out at 1:25 XD


And this video uploaded one month ago on Ubi's official channel, look at 1:14


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 8, 2013)

Guess they lost a sale to me then. Delaying and releasing on all consoles. Why would I buy it for Wii U when it's not exclusively developed for the console?
I bought the console to play new experiences. Not the same old. Thanx, but no thanx.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> Guess they lost a sale to me then. Delaying and releasing on all consoles. Why would I buy it for Wii U when it's not exclusively developed for the console?
> I bought the console to play new experiences. Not the same old. Thanx, but no thanx.


So it would be a _"new experience"_ if it was _just_ on the WiiU... but now that the _exact same game_ was made Multiplat, it's _not_ a _"new experience"_ anymore?

Okay.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So it would be a _"new experience"_ if it was _just_ on the WiiU... but now that the _exact same game_ has been made Multiplat, it's _not_ a _new experience_ anymore?
> 
> Okay.


Well by new experience I mean a new game... obviously it's got it's "new experience" with the pad and all. But to me, that's just bloat. I was looking forward to the game because it actually looked like a fun game I'd like. I enjoyed the demo.

But now they're going multiplatform. I might aswell wait for the game to get to the bargain bin and buy it for the PS3 where I don't have to bother with the Wii U pad.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> Guess they lost a sale to me then. Delaying and releasing on all consoles. Why would I buy it for Wii U when it's not exclusively developed for the console?
> I bought the console to play new experiences. Not the same old. Thanx, but no thanx.


 
OH NO! How will Ubisoft cope with one lost sale?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> Well by new experience I mean a new game... obviously it's got it's "new experience" with the pad and all. But to me, that's just bloat. I was looking forward to the game because it actually looked like a fun game I'd like.
> But now they're going multiplatform. I might aswell wait for the game to get to the bargain bin and buy it for the PS3 where I don't have to bother with the Wii U pad.


_It's the same game, nothing was changed._ If you liked it when you first saw it, _you're still going to like it because it's the same game_. You're still getting the same Game Pad functionality, it's _still_ a viable purchase for the WiiU.

Your comment smells of _WiiU Hurt_ more than anything else.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 8, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Oh come on lol. The Wii U is old hardware. Its VERY dated and if you think that that hasnt had an influence in poor sales then you have to be mad. And lets be honest, poor sales have driven this to happen with Rayman. And I'd wager money that this wont be the only title to be affected this way over the coming 6 months I'm sure.
> 
> Its crap, dated hardware and it hasnt sold because people look at it and wonder, bar a touch screen control, what it does that a current gen system cant at half the price, with a back catalogue of near what, a 1000 games?
> 
> Granted, this didnt happen with the Wii, but the Wii was a one off, an innovation if you like which bought new people to the table who had never had an interest in consoles before. The Wii U doesnt have anything new that people are interested in.


1) We don't even know everything about the hardware and it's is at least base off 2011 custom hardware.
2) It's sold 3 million+ in a short amount of time from the get go.
3) Every time people post "they are doom", like you, attitude end up being completely wrong.
4) Watch when the big hitters come out.
5) People like the touchscreen.
6) I know it's your wet dream to have Nintendo games on your console, but it's not going to happen.
7) Are you trolling?




kristianity77 said:


> The assumptions that I make from this delay are that it's entirely possible that the Wii U version of this game with its touch screen gimmicks etc is actually a complete pile of pants and ubisoft know this. So what they have done is put all 3 releases together so that it doesn't hurt sales on other platforms


You must be trolling.


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2013)

I thought the parts of the Rayman Legends demo which used the buttons was excellent. The shit that involved the 'Wii U exclusive features' just felt disruptive to the gameplay.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So it would be a _"new experience"_ if it was _just_ on the WiiU... but now that the _exact same game_ was made Multiplat, it's _not_ a _"new experience"_ anymore?
> 
> Okay.


the game gets waterdown to last gen standards i guess 

also is not GTAV getting release around the same time ?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> I'm not a fan of lying to your customers or mistreatment of you development team.


 
Mistreatment of the development team, is I think is the worse. Customers get screwed over all the time, but shit, to make your developers barely see their families at all for nearly a year is just brutal. And that's not the worst, let's be honest, developers work close if not more than 12 hours a day. That's horrible



kristianity77 said:


> The assumptions that I make from this delay are that it's entirely possible that the Wii U version of this game with its touch screen gimmicks etc is actually a complete pile of pants and ubisoft know this. So what they have done is put all 3 releases together so that it doesn't hurt sales on other platforms


 
You're an idiot. You should do some research.



kristianity77 said:


> Oh come on lol. The Wii U is old hardware. It's VERY dated and if you think that that hasn't had an influence in poor sales then you have to be mad. And let's be honest, poor sales have driven this to happen with Rayman. And I'd wager money that this wont be the only title to be affected this way over the coming 6 months I'm sure.
> 
> It's crap, dated hardware and it hasn't sold because people look at it and wonder, bar a touch screen control, what it does that a current gen system cant at half the price, with a back catalogue of near what, a 1000 games?
> 
> Granted, this didn't happen with the Wii, but the Wii was a one off, an innovation if you like which bought new people to the table who had never had an interest in consoles before. The Wii U doesn't have anything new that people are interested in.


 

You suck at trolling. You're not even trying to seem intelligent or legit.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Mistreatment of the development team, is I think is the worse. Customers get screwed over all the time, but shit, to make your developers barely see their families at all for nearly a year is just brutal. And that's not the worst, let's be honest, developers work close if not more than 12 hours a day. That's horrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Let's come back and have a look at my comments in say.......18 months shall we, and question then if I'm correct or not.  Because this early in the Wii U's lifespan you are no more right to tell me the Wii U will be successful than I can say it's failing.  I'm simply going off sales of the machine, which Nintendo has admitted are lower than expected.  Like I said, let's see in 18 months shall we.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Let's come back and have a look at my comments in say.......18 months shall we, and question then if I'm correct or not.  Because this early in the Wii U's lifespan you are no more right to tell me the Wii U will be successful than I can say it's failing.  I'm simply going off sales of the machine, which Nintendo has admitted are lower than expected.  Like I said, let's see in 18 months shall we.


 
It's lower than they expected, doesn't mean it's failing. It's selling and already sold a lot more than the PS3 and 360 did by this time.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It's lower than they expected, doesn't mean it's failing. It's selling and already sold a lot more than the PS3 and 360 did by this time.


 
I don't disagree that its probably sold more than the PS3 and Xbox did during the first 4 or 5 months.  But the Wii U doesn't have any direct competition as there isn't anything new been released for the past 7 years!

If you don't think the sales of the Wii U will slow to a crawl once the new Xbox and PS3 come along, you've got to be mad.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> I don't disagree that its probably sold more than the PS3 and Xbox did during the first 4 or 5 months.  But the Wii U doesn't have any direct competition as there isn't anything new been released for the past 7 years!
> 
> If you don't think the sales of the Wii U will slow to a crawl once the new Xbox and PS3 come along, you've got to be mad.


 
Will obviously it'll slow, but then everything will be back to normal. Which goes against what you're saying saying that it will fail and that it's dated hardware, when it actually isn't.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 8, 2013)

Can we for once not bring it down to a console pissin contest .

Any one know if there's been any Ninty comments or ubisoft comments since we had the DEVS are pissed off too comments?


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Will obviously it'll slow, but then everything will be back to normal. Which goes against what you're saying saying that it will fail and that it's dated hardware, when it actually isn't.


 
But it is dated hardware!  How can you say it isn't?  Its probably JUST ahead of the PS3 and the 360 in terms of horsepower.  These are 7 or 8 year old technologies!

Answer me these questions and tell me how it will survive?

1 - Games coming out over the next 6 months for 360 and PS3, which are NOT currently coming to WII U - This will be a problem don't you think?

2 - When new consoles come out, the writing is on the wall in that they will offer CONSIDERABLY more power than the WIIU.  What will Developers do?  They will do the same as they did with the Wii.  You'll either not get multi platform games, or you will get stripped down poor ports.   This in the end will leave the Wii with just games nintendo make, and shovelware.

The Wii worked like I said before because it offered something new, totally new, regardless of the hardware being underpowered.   The 3DS worked because it offered 3D.  The DS worked because it offered Dual Screens.  The Wii U doesn't offer anything new.  Touch screens are old now, and they don't have the wow factor that they used to have.  

I fucking love Nintendo.  I loved my NES, loved and still have my SNES.  The N64 for me was the pioneer of great games in 3D.  The Wii was great for what it did for motion control (even though like i said it was swamped with shovelware for the last 2 years of its life) but the WII U offers nothing new that either isn't available already, or, hardware wise, hasn't been around for 7 years


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 8, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> But it is dated hardware!  How can you say it isn't?  Its probably JUST ahead of the PS3 and the 360 in terms of horsepower.  These are 7 or 8 year old technologies!
> 
> Answer me these questions and tell me how it will survive?
> 
> ...


 
And since does having somewhat dated hardware been the be-all end-all of determining factor of whether or not a console succeeds or fails? Surely, a console cannot match current PC hardware for a few reasons; one, a console's hardware cannot be upgraded and will quickly become obsolete, and two, the price would be exorbitant.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> But it is dated hardware!  How can you say it isn't?  Its probably JUST ahead of the PS3 and the 360 in terms of horsepower.  These are 7 or 8 year old technologies!
> 
> Answer me these questions and tell me how it will survive?
> 
> ...


 
If you're going to turn this into one of those debates, get the fuck out of this thread. You're reeeeeally too misinformed about basic information. But like I said, this isn't the thread for that. So get out.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And since does having somewhat dated hardware been the be-all end-all of determining factor of whether or not a console succeeds or fails?


 
It's not!  If you read what I put, I have pointed out that previous Nintendo consoles have offered something that is new, exciting and gets the customers to the table regardless of power.  That's how nintendo have sold most of there previous consoles since the Gamecube.  This time round, they don't have the gimmick.  The touch screen will not pull in punters like motion control did first time round, and it won't pull in punters like 3D did for the 3DS


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 8, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> It's not!  If you read what I put, I have pointed out that previous Nintendo consoles have offered something that is new, exciting and gets the customers to the table regardless of power.  That's how nintendo have sold most of there previous consoles since the Gamecube.  This time round, they don't have the gimmick.  The touch screen will not pull in punters like motion control did first time round, and it won't pull in punters like 3D did for the 3DS


 
I see, then surely, you read what Iwata and Miyamoto said about the Wii U's power? http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/02/gpu_images_reveal_wii_u_graphical_power
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._development_teams_defends_wii_u_capabilities

Power isn't everything, and the Wii U's true power has not been fully revealed. It's more powerful than the Xbox 360 and PS3, that much we know.  At least *someone* here has sources to cite.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I see, then surely, you read what Iwata and Miyamoto said about the Wii U's power? http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/02/gpu_images_reveal_wii_u_graphical_power
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._development_teams_defends_wii_u_capabilities
> 
> Power isn't everything, and the Wii U's true power has not been fully revealed. It's more powerful than the Xbox 360 and PS3, that much we know. At least *someone* here has sources to cite.


 
It's not about sources is it.

All I stated was is that Nintendo has done well previously due to having massive new ideas.

The Wii would have flopped completely if it wasn't for motion control.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 8, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> It's not about sources is it.
> 
> All I stated was is that Nintendo has done well previously due to having massive new ideas.
> 
> The Wii would have flopped completely if it wasn't for motion control.


 
And yet, people bitched about the Wii not being HD, so what does Nintendo do, release a console in HD, and yet people still can't be placated. People are as implacable as hell. New ideas or not, they did many things right. A better online system with a community of users (and online that's free), the ability to use Hulu and Netflix for free (unlike Microsoft), ports of excellent games that were on the PC, expandable storage up to 2 TB, the ability to play off-screen so other can use the TV. Can the PS3 or Xbox 360 send duplicate A/V data to a separate screen at the same time and have off-screen play? No? Then stop your doomsayer BS.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> I thought the parts of the Rayman Legends demo which used the buttons was excellent. The shit that involved the 'Wii U exclusive features' just felt disruptive to the gameplay.


 
Agreed 100%. I tried the demo out at a Game Stop - besides some awkwardness with the controller, the game was going great. I started out with the "Black Betty" section and had a blast. Then I tried the Murphy portion and all the fun came to a screeching halt. The game rips you right out of the great platforming to essentially babysit Rayman and throws as many annoying gimmicks at the player as it can (Tickle the enemies with the touchscreen! Turn the controller to spin the wheel! Bash your face in with the controller to make the pain stop!). It killed the pacing of the demo and just left a sour taste in my mouth.

I know it's new hardware and you're obligated to take advantage of it, but Christ, guys, don't kill your game in the process.

It's a shame, too, because everything besides this was perfectly fine. At least the 360 and PS3 versions will have Murphy excised completely.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And yet, people bitched about the Wii not being HD, so what does Nintendo do, release an console in HD, and yet people still can't be placated. People are as implacable as hell. New ideas or not, they did many things right. A better online system with a community of users (and online that's free), the ability to use Hulu and Netflix for free (unlike Microsoft), ports of excellent games that were on the PC. Can the PS3 or Xbox 360 send duplicate A/V data to a separate screen at the same time? No? Then stop your doomsayer BS.


 

The thing is though, it's debate at the end of the day.  You and another chap on here tell me why you think everything will be OK with the WII U and I offer my opinion as to why I think that it will struggle.  But the thing is, when I ask some questions of people who think the WII U will be fine (like I did a few posts ago) all I get is "get out of this fookin thread" rather than answers!  I'm open to be prove, wrong or to be offered answers to my questions which would make me think twice or give me a different viewpoint.


----------



## Alexrose (Feb 8, 2013)

This is hilarious to me. I own a Wii U but it's funny how butthurt everyone else is about it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> The thing is though, it's debate at the end of the day.  You and another chap on here tell me why you think everything will be OK with the WII U and I offer my opinion as to why I think that it will struggle.  But the thing is, when I ask some questions of people who think the WII U will be fine (like I did a few posts ago) all I get is "get out of this fookin thread" rather than answers!  I'm open to be prove, wrong or to be offered answers to my questions which would make me think twice or give me a different viewpoint.


 
I tell you to get the fuck out of the thread because you're derailing it going off topic.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 8, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> The thing is though, it's debate at the end of the day.  You and another chap on here tell me why you think everything will be OK with the WII U and I offer my opinion as to why I think that it will struggle.  But the thing is, when I ask some questions of people who think the WII U will be fine (like I did a few posts ago) all I get is "get out of this fookin thread" rather than answers!  I'm open to be prove, wrong or to be offered answers to my questions which would make me think twice or give me a different viewpoint.


 
Well, I can see you're having a bad day after the Nords stole your sweet roll, so I'll escort myself out of this thread.

I think I'll go play Assassins Creed 3 and Mass Effect 3 _on the Wii U_



Alexrose said:


> This is hilarious to me. I own a Wii U but it's funny how butthurt everyone else is about it.


I found just the thing to respond to such people


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 8, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> The thing is though, it's debate at the end of the day.  You and another chap on here tell me why you think everything will be OK with the WII U and I offer my opinion as to why I think that it will struggle.  But the thing is, when I ask some questions of people who think the WII U will be fine (like I did a few posts ago) all I get is "get out of this fookin thread" rather than answers!  I'm open to be prove, wrong or to be offered answers to my questions which would make me think twice or give me a different viewpoint.


 
It's one thing forming an opinion, but forming one out of completely baseless rumors and false assumptions is out of the question. How the Wii U hardware will compare to other systems is unknown at this point, however compared to current systems it's way ahead, not just slightly as you put it. Don't look at the current games and go, oh it's that only what it can do? They're not games made for the system, they're quick cost effective ports of PS360 games, listen to what just about every developer has to say about it "we have to develop a game from scratch to show what it can do".

Really look up some real specs and don't say anything until games actually get made specifically for the WiiU, right now it seems like the first ones will be Bayonetta2 and that X game.
If the WiiU underperformes saleswise it will not be because it's hard to make nextgen multiplats for it, if it wasn't obvious already all three next gen systems will share similar modern architectures even if Sony's and MS' systems end up being more powerful. In the end it will always come down to exclusives when it comes to pushing the nextgen systems graphically.



Oh and yeah forced touch controls is a pain in the ass, hope it cools down eventually; I like the second screen concept and the ability to use the touch feature but not when it's abused like with early DS games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 8, 2013)

12 fucking pages how much longer you guys gonna rage on?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> 12 fucking pages how much longer you guys gonna rage on?


And forcing you to come in this thread is.....


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> 12 fucking pages how much longer you guys gonna rage on?


 
To be fair, there's a lot of laughter and merriment mixed in, too.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 8, 2013)

My only real beef is that now I can't buy my son rayman, I got no fukkin clue what to buy him ..... it's a bit of bitterness due to lack of content on my part .. I really fancied rayman too, but I wouldn't be half as pissed if I had an alternative...   my son and I sat looking through the eshop and ended up even more pissed off cuz the content we wanted to view wasn't available due to dumb fuk german time restrictions...  so we're truly at a loss ...


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 8, 2013)

is it all MS fault for the delay?
Could a Microsoft regulation be the reason for Rayman Legends' delay?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 8, 2013)

The developers are not happy about this either:




> I completely understand you but you have to understand one thing. This is not a decision taken by the development team, this comes from really really high up, so please don't pick on the game.
> 
> If you're pissed, imagine how we feel. Think on the situation. We've been making overtime with this game practically since May preparing E3, and then almost a demo per month (gamescon, Wii U presentation, shops, eShop, etc.) and at the same time trying to actually finish the game. We had a first delay because it was obvious we couldn't finish on time but we gave it our all to be there on February. What face do you think we had when the week we had to close the game we're being told it's not going to be released? I couldn't believe it.
> 
> ...


 
So yeah it's shitty for those who were ready to pick this game up in the next couple of weeks but man those devs have had to really grind down to put the extra work in to get this out at soon as possible only for the higher ups to delay it.

On the plus side it does sound like we'll get more content when this gets released.


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 8, 2013)

In before the Wii U gets hacked before Legends gets released and the sales are even worse due to piracy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd love a ZombiU port. Considering the only two games I wanted on the system were ZombiU and Rayman Legends, port the first game over and I'll be completely satisfied.


How would ZombiU even work on another system considering the heavy use of the Gamepad?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2013)

soulx said:


> How would ZombiU even work on another system considering the heavy use of the Gamepad?


 
Take what's assigned to the gamepad and put it on the main screen?

If I remember correctly, you use the gamepad for the inventory, to input codes on door locks, and to scan rooms - that shouldn't be difficult to bring over at all. The multiplayer mode might be a bit more challening (with one player controlling the zombie hordes rts style, right?), but it would still probably be doable with a few changes here and there. Plus, they could always offer Xbox SmartGlass support for 360 owners.

A development team might have to do some finagling, but it would be manageable if they really wanted to port this thing.


----------



## BenRK (Feb 8, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks that Rayman Legends isn't all that good? I feel like it's just a bare bones platformer with shiny graphics on top of it that wasn't really all that fun.

So if the game even gets canceled, I'm not going to shed a tear.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Take what's assigned to the gamepad and put it on the main screen?
> 
> If I remember correctly, you use the gamepad for the inventory, to input codes on door locks, and to scan rooms - that shouldn't be difficult to bring over at all. The multiplayer mode might be a bit more challening (with one player controlling the zombie hordes rts style, right?), but it would still probably be doable with a few changes here and there. Plus, they could always offer Xbox SmartGlass support for 360 owners.
> 
> A development team might have to do some finagling, but it would be manageable if the really wanted to port this thing.


Really, SmartGlass? It wouldn't work because it doesn't have buttons or the lag-free streaming tech.

From what I hear, the GamePad is supposed to add _"tension"_ and is an integral part of the game design. An example of this is the fact that the game doesn't pause when you go to sort your inventory on the GamePad so you always have to be careful paying attention to both screens. Simply mirroring the functions on the television won't provide the same experience.

It's certainly possible but it would be detrimental to the game.


----------



## Arras (Feb 8, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> The developers are not happy about this either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that pretty much confirms it was ready to be released. Huh.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> The developers are not happy about this either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not saying more content won't be added, but we won't be able to tell now.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2013)

soulx said:


> Really, SmartGlass? It wouldn't work because it doesn't have buttons or the lag-free streaming tech.


 
I wasn't suggesting that it would take all of the functions of the Gamepad - but it could be used in some capacity if they so desired.



> From what I hear, the GamePad is supposed to add _"tension"_ and is an integral part of the game design. An example of this is the fact that the game doesn't pause when you go to sort your inventory on the GamePad so you always have to be careful paying attention to both screens. Simply mirroring the functions on the television won't provide the same experience.
> 
> It's certainly possible but it would be detrimental to the game.


 
You don't need to make it a menu - keep it unpaused but let players look up while they're browsing the inventory to check for zombies. It'd be an easy switch and wouldn't sacrifice any of the tension - plus you wouldn't have to force players to look away from the television screen in the process.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 8, 2013)

And the fiasco continues!
Apparently Ubisoft has responded to a fan's outcry and to make amends; they promised to make an *"exclusive" *WiiU demo of the game.

I feel like laughing now. Seriously.
How long 'till it stays *exclusive?* XD 

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/02/08/ubisofts-wii-u-olive-branch-an-exclusive-rayman-demo


----------



## SickPuppy (Feb 8, 2013)

Both the 360 and ps3 have been hacked, I can play it for free when it is released, instead of buying it for the Wii U. It almost seems like the third party game makers want to put the hurt on to themselves and Nintendo at the same time.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd love a ZombiU port. Considering the only two games I wanted on the system were ZombiU and Rayman Legends, port the first game over and I'll be completely satisfied.


why would someone want a 2nd rate  port ?


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 8, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> Both the 360 and ps3 have been hacked, I can play it for free when it is released, instead of buying it for the Wii U. It almost seems like the third party game makers want to put the hurt on to themselves and Nintendo at the same time.


Yeah, you'd think it'd make more business sense to release it first for Wii U and then ... maybe ... port it to the less secure consoles later.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 9, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> And the fiasco continues!
> Apparently Ubisoft has responded to a fan's outcry and to make amends; they promised to make an *"exclusive" *WiiU demo of the game.
> 
> I feel like laughing now. Seriously.
> ...


 
...So we'll get to play 2 more levels.. Wiiiiii! Big Whoop. A demo is supposed to make everyone happy? So what Ubisoft is basically saying.. they're gonna torture the development team some more so they can come up with this demo for us, while working on the ports? And just like that, Ubisoft quickly became one of the worst companies to work for.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 9, 2013)

So, now they know they have pissed people off, to rub salt in the wound they wanna dangle the carrot some more ... wtf .. crack that whip at the devs , "get us a new demo quick the angry mob have spoken and no you can't go home 'till you fix our fuck up." <cough> I'm of home to fek yer mrs... muhahaha


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

soulx said:


> How would ZombiU even work on another system considering the heavy use of the Gamepad?


 
The magic of transparent GUIs?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...So we'll get to play 2 more levels.. Wiiiiii! Big Whoop. A demo is supposed to make everyone happy? So what Ubisoft is basically saying.. they're gonna torture the development team some more so they can come up with this demo for us, while working on the ports? And just like that, Ubisoft quickly became one of the worst companies to work for.


BUT GUYS, THIS DEMO IS _*"EXCLUSIVE"*_.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 9, 2013)

soulx said:


> BUT GUYS, THIS DEMO IS _*"EXCLUSIVE"*_.


YES!!! SOMEONE GETS IT! 


Spoiler










But in the end, we all know how that went. XD


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 9, 2013)

soulx said:


> BUT GUYS, THIS DEMO IS _*"EXCLUSIVE"*_.


 
Still, like I said. I'm used to being screwed over as a gamer, I just feel bad for the developers so much now.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 9, 2013)

If this hasn't been posted yet,


Rage all up on the Miiverse.


----------



## nwiifletch (Feb 9, 2013)

I think that they should at least release the digital version, not as costly as printing a crap load of discs that they think they wont be able to sell. Then when they are ready to release it on all systems they can just release it with a patch if there is any new content they want to include. 
Problem solved.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 9, 2013)

now a miiverse pic thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, GTA V will definitely be on the Wii U, because so many GTA games have been on Nintendo systems.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah, GTA V will definitely be on the Wii U, because so many GTA games have been on Nintendo systems.








_Rayman Legends releasing in September -> GTAV releasing in September -> Rayman Legends will be killed in terms of sales._


----------



## Valwin (Feb 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah, GTA V will definitely be on the Wii U, because so many GTA games have been on Nintendo systems.


is more on the level that the game willl hurt the sale of rayman seen how lest be honest here everyone will be playing that


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

Valwin said:


> is more on the level that the game willl hurt the sale of rayman seen how lest be honest here everyone will be playing that


 
TBH I probably won't since I've never played much GTA. Only one I actually played a decent amount of was Chinatown Wars.

I'll probably end up getting both when they're cheaper.


----------



## emigre (Feb 9, 2013)

Is it just me or did quite a few people get over emotional about this?


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 13, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Buys launch console, realises there are no games worth a damn for some time to come, feels justified in complaining despite it being what has happened every time before it....
> 
> Edit- as for up against GTA5 didn't the previous rayman do fairly well despite launching against stiff competition?
> 
> I can see words to the effect of "bugger, I was looking forward to playing that" but actual anger seems a bit strong. Plenty of things get delayed all the time (see many films delayed for certain windows).


 
actually it was my boyfriend who brought the console, I warned him not to buy one but he did anyway so he is to blame for this. As for rayman legends it has no chance against gta 5, ubisoft should know that is financial suicide for them, stupid idiots.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> Is it just me or did quite a few people get over emotional about this?


Can say the same thing..

Is it just me or did quite a few people not understand why people got emotional about this?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Is it just me or did quite a few people not understand why people got emotional about this?


 
Because it's a fucking video game?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because it's a fucking video game?


See, my post works out!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Is it just me or did quite a few people not understand why people got emotional about this?


 
I've worked it all out: Emotional volatility + Lack of perspective + Relatively Minor Inconvenience + Public forum - Chill pill = Total Meltdown.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I've worked it all out: Emotional volatility + Lack of perspective + Relatively Minor Inconvenience + Public forum - Chill pill = Total Meltdown.


No shit, It must be the apocalypse the mayans warned us about. Only this time it was *delayed*.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 13, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> No shit, It must be the apocalypse the mayans warned us about. Only this time it was *delayed*.


If the apocalypse was delayed, why is everyone so mad?


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 13, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> If the apocalypse was delayed, why is everyone so mad?


Because it still came for them, *exclusively.* XD


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I've worked it all out: Emotional volatility + Lack of perspective + Relatively Minor Inconvenience + Public forum - Chill pill = Total Meltdown.


 
I suck at math so you're wrong.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2013)

They said they will improve it with the extra time.
Link


----------



## Gahars (Feb 27, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> They said they will improve it with the extra time.
> Link


 
Why weren't we getting the improved version at the start? Oh my god, FUCKING lazy devs betraying us gamers again. LOL!

Nice try, Ubihard-on for Hitler!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Why weren't we getting the improved version at the start? Oh my god, FUCKING lazy devs betraying us gamers again. LOL!
> 
> Nice try, Ubihard-on for Hitler!


 
I think the game is already improved by cutting the Murphy levels.

Like whoever thought of that concept should be shot.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think the game is already improved by cutting the Murphy levels.
> 
> Like whoever thought of that concept should be shot.


 
I kind of liked them. U just mad cuz u dont have a WiiU.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I kind of liked them. U just mad cuz u dont have a WiiU.


 
"Hey John, what's great about platformer games?"

"The platforming, Jack."

"Let's make levels where you don't do that."

"FANTASTIC!"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> "Hey John, what's great about platformer games?"
> 
> "The platforming, Jack."
> 
> ...


 
Like I said, U just mad cuz u dont have a wiiu


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> "Hey John, what's great about platformer games?"
> 
> "The platforming, Jack."
> 
> ...


Have you even touched the demo, Guild?

Because the fact that you think that's what it boils down to shows an extreme ignorance for how the murphy levels play.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Have you even touched the demo, Guild?
> 
> Because the fact that you think that's what it boils down to shows an extreme ignorance for how the murphy levels play.


 
Gahars told me of it and generally our tastes in 90% of things are identical.

Just so long as it's not Babylon 5.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars told me of it and generally our tastes in 90% of things are identical.
> 
> Just so long as it's not Babylon 5.


I should've bet money you didn't even touch it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I should've bet money you didn't even touch it.


 
If I had a Wii U I would.

But if I had a Wii U I'd also be classified as braindead.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If I had a Wii U I would.
> 
> But if I had a Wii U I'd also be classified as braindead.


I don't have a Wii U either. There's this magical thing called DEMO units. You see, places like GameStop and Walmart set them up so you can get an idea of the game before you buy it by, wait for it, ACTUALLY PLAYING IT!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I don't have a Wii U either. There's this magical thing called DEMO units. You see, places like GameStop and Walmart set them up so you can get an idea of the game before you buy it by, wait for it, ACTUALLY PLAYING IT!!


 
The last game I bought in a physical store was No More Heroes 2.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 27, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I kind of liked them. U just mad cuz u dont have a WiiU.


The Murphy level in the demo was actually pretty awesome to be quite honest.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

From watching it at E3 it came off as an entire ham-fisted way to remind you you're using some wacky hardware. Which is one of the things I hate most in gaming.

New and unique hardware should feel seamless. I shouldn't have it remind me I'm using it through rote and jarring levels.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> From watching it at E3 it came off as an entire ham-fisted way to remind you you're using some wacky hardware. Which is one of the things I hate most in gaming.
> 
> New and unique hardware should feel seamless. I shouldn't have it remind me I'm using it through rote and jarring levels.


"What I heard" "What I saw at E3"

I mean, I kind of understand what you're saying about feeling seamless, but as far as consoles are concerned, this really is new technology. it's going to take time for them to learn more creative ways to use them. If it means anything, just based on the demo, it looks like the Murphy Levels are a more interesting version of the same concept seen with the gamepad in NSMBU. Which is pretty impressive I think, considering how Ubisoft seems to have outdone Nintendo with its own hardware at launch.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> "What I heard" "What I saw at E3"
> 
> I mean, I kind of understand what you're saying about feeling seamless, but as far as consoles are concerned, this really is new technology. it's going to take time for them to learn more creative ways to use them. If it means anything, just based on the demo, it looks like the Murphy Levels are a more interesting version of the same concept seen with the gamepad in NSMBU. Which is pretty impressive I think, considering how Ubisoft seems to have outdone Nintendo with its own hardware at launch.


Eh, ZombiU is a much much better showcase for the Wii U's unique capabilities than the Murphy Levels are. And in terms of Nintendo trying to showcase the GamePad, they used Nintendo Land for that, not Mario.

While I wouldn't want to play through Murphy levels the entire game, they're a fun mix from the traditional platforming levels and don't feel shoehorned in at all. Kind of like the mosquito levels in Origins.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> "What I heard" "What I saw at E3"
> 
> I mean, I kind of understand what you're saying about feeling seamless, but as far as consoles are concerned, this really is new technology. it's going to take time for them to learn more creative ways to use them. If it means anything, just based on the demo, it looks like the Murphy Levels are a more interesting version of the same concept seen with the gamepad in NSMBU. Which is pretty impressive I think, considering how Ubisoft seems to have outdone Nintendo with its own hardware at launch.


 
Well I mean if a tech is really that innovative it shouldn't feel so segregated. Like it should feel like a genuine part of the gameplay. People shouldn't develop games and then just force in the new tech because it's there. It's what made a lot of Wii games just obnoxious.

Like I just don't understand why, in a platformer, you'd want to play levels that AREN'T platforming. Like if they made a Rayman Jungle Run-esque minigame using the Wii U screen that'd be really cool. But I don't want to just insert platformers so other people can platform. It's just lame.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 27, 2013)

I can confirm that Murphy sucked ass. 

I was playing the demo, and first tried the Black Betty portion. The Wii U controller took a little getting used to (it's pretty wide, and the plastic was kind of iffy), but it was still pretty awesome overall. The platforming I loved in Origins was pretty much intact with a nice little facelift.

Then I tried the Murphy section and the game just came to a screeching halt; I mean that damn near literally. It basically becomes a glorified escort mission, as you have to babysit an AI Rayman. Not fun in the slightest. Worse still, the tablet functionality had that launch line-up (lolololol amirite fellas?) awkwardness, where it felt less like a natural part of the gameplay and more like the developers were trying to justify all the features (Tickle the enemies! Tilt the controller! Smash your face in to make it stop!). Worst of all, it was just boring. I was begging for Murphy to leave me all alone already, praying that I could start platforming again in my platformer, but to no avail. Put simply, Murphy is the gameplay equivalent of Jar Jar Binks.

Maybe the demo just sucked, maybe the developers will improve upon him in the meantime, but I'm not optimistic. From what I've experienced, ff the 360 and PS3 versions excise him entirely, I think they'll be much better for it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I can confirm that Murphy sucked ass.
> 
> I was playing the demo, and first tried the Black Betty portion. The Wii U controller took a little getting used to (it's pretty wide, and the plastic was kind of iffy), but it was still pretty awesome overall. The platforming I loved in Origins was pretty much intact with a nice little facelift.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, the AI "escort mission" bit is only in one player mode. In multiplayer mode, one person controls murphy on the gamepad, while the other player controls the character.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the AI "escort mission" bit is only in one player mode. In multiplayer mode, one person controls murphy on the gamepad, while the other player controls the character.


 
For someone who prefers to play singleplayer, that's hardly encouraging. Plus, whomever gets stuck with Murphy in multiplayer is really drawing the short end of the stick.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

For the record escort missions shouldn't be in any fucking game since they're all terrible.

I have never played a fun escort mission.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> For the record escort missions shouldn't be in any fucking game since they're all terrible.
> 
> I have never played a fun escort mission.


I'm debating how much I agree with that by racking my mind for all the escort missions I've played... I think I can safely say I've played escort missions that weren't TERRIBLE, but I can't really think of any that I actually LIKED.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 28, 2013)

Escort missions..... like xwatchmanx I am going through the list of times I have done them and have a marginally complex opinion. However it probably reads something like when AI and "on foot" is involved it is often not great and as a mechanic it takes some serious dressing up compared to a simple race type mechanic to be good. However when humans are involved I can go it. Depending upon how I view it capture the flag and protect the leader type modes on various games are this as well.

The plane sections of various modern warfare games were escort missions which amused. Doubly so when a friend was in the plane and I was on the ground.
Dead rising 2. It got a bit tedious as that was basically two thirds of the game if you did missions and generally worked it out, however some had some pretty amusing text along the way.
Some of them in GTA style games. One of the earliest missions in Just Cause 2 when you are on top of the car of your contact was annoying when I did it at first but I really liked it.

On the other hand dead rising 1 ai....
The related "protect me while I work" scenes of several games. Most of the ones I can think of right now have the decency to have the lead up parts which characters that can handle themselves or drop you in the "they are there- now protect the building".
I shall have to think about this some more.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2013)

I think the best "escort" mission might be Fallout 3's final mission, but really, that's only because it's Liberty Prime escorting _you_.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 28, 2013)

Couldn't all of Yoshi's Island count as an escort mission?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2013)

My issue with escort missions is that they're often not about skill or what the rest of the game tests you on, it's about compensating for bad AI.

They're up there with the "follow this guy but don't get caught" missions in terms of awfulness. If every game cut those types of missions then the world would be a better place.

Also stealth missions in non-stealth based games are terrible.


----------



## McHaggis (Feb 28, 2013)

The Murphy stuff shouldn't really be there in single player, IMO. However, I do think it's a great idea for multiplayer. My 3 year old son plays the demo over and over just for the Murphy bit and Castle Rock. Well, he did until the demo ran out of plays yesterday.



Guild McCommunist said:


> My issue with escort missions is that they're often not about skill or what the rest of the game tests you on, it's about compensating for bad AI.
> 
> They're up there with the "follow this guy but don't get caught" missions in terms of awfulness. If every game cut those types of missions then the world would be a better place.
> 
> Also stealth missions in non-stealth based games are terrible.


In all fairness, the AI isn't too bad.  The escortee character doesn't do anything stupid like run into bad guys or try and reach ledges that aren't there.  They wait patiently until you clear a path or tickle some monster so they can kill it.  So really, it's only your own stupidity that can stop you from progressing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> The Murphy stuff shouldn't really be there in single player, IMO. However, I do think it's a great idea for multiplayer. My 3 year old son plays the demo over and over just for the Murphy bit and Castle Rock. Well, he did until the demo ran out of plays yesterday.


 
I just find it kinda like drawing the short stick in multiplayer. Like 4 guys get to have fun doing these challenging platforming levels and the fifth guy just kinda... pokes the screen and makes platforms. Whoopie.

Like it fits well for your son whose younger and won't be as adept at platforming as you or me but for most people it's just kinda a useless feature.

Here's a good Wii U multiplayer idea: 4v1 platformer. 4 people try to platform through a level while one guy tries to fuck them up. That'd be really neat actually and a ton of fun.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Here's a good Wii U multiplayer idea: 4v1 platformer. 4 people try to platform through a level while one guy tries to fuck them up. That'd be really neat actually and a ton of fun.



Counter ops was a very underrated part of Perfect Dark in my opinion and well there is the whole left 4 dead thing. Trouble is I am not entirely sure how it would work out for platforming games for various reasons. The three main ones would be you either end up with a very broken game, the would be foil is faced with learning hugely complex stuff or getting two moves per level and I suppose lastly platform games and rhythm/predictability are fairly well tied together*.

*that said random platform combined with an engine that guarantees the ability to be solvable is something probably worth pursuing.

As for the younger kid thing- for my money nothing has yet beaten the sonic games with Tails and things that aped that.


----------

